# Reagan: Killer, Coward, Con-man



## u2scram

Greg Palast

"In 1987, I found myself stuck in a crappy little town in Nicaragua named Chaguitillo. The people were kind enough, though hungry, except for one surly young man. His wife had just died of tuberculosis.

People don't die of TB if they get some antibiotics. But Ronald Reagan, big-hearted guy that he was, had put a lock-down embargo on medicine to Nicaragua because he didn't like the government that the people there had elected.

Ronnie grinned and cracked jokes while the young woman's lungs filled up and she stopped breathing. Reagan flashed that B-movie grin while they buried the mother of three."


----------



## Mad Scientist

That's not very civil of you.


----------



## kaz

u2scram said:


> "In 1987, I found myself stuck in a crappy little town in Nicaragua named Chaguitillo. The people were kind enough, though hungry, except for one surly young man. His wife had just died of tuberculosis.
> 
> People don't die of TB if they get some antibiotics. But Ronald Reagan, big-hearted guy that he was, had put a lock-down embargo on medicine to Nicaragua because he didn't like the government that the people there had elected.
> 
> Ronnie grinned and cracked jokes while the young woman's lungs filled up and she stopped breathing. Reagan flashed that B-movie grin while they buried the mother of three."


So if I come up with an unsubstantiated, anecdotal attack on Obama blaming him for any of his policies that presumably cause an unintended death, will you concede he is a "Killer, Coward, Con-Man" as well?  Or is that honor only bestowed on people you don't agree with politically?


----------



## Sallow

kaz said:


> u2scram said:
> 
> 
> 
> "In 1987, I found myself stuck in a crappy little town in Nicaragua named Chaguitillo. The people were kind enough, though hungry, except for one surly young man. His wife had just died of tuberculosis.
> 
> People don't die of TB if they get some antibiotics. But Ronald Reagan, big-hearted guy that he was, had put a lock-down embargo on medicine to Nicaragua because he didn't like the government that the people there had elected.
> 
> Ronnie grinned and cracked jokes while the young woman's lungs filled up and she stopped breathing. Reagan flashed that B-movie grin while they buried the mother of three."
> 
> 
> 
> So if I come up with an unsubstantiated, anecdotal attack on Obama blaming him for any of his policies that presumably cause an unintended death, will you concede he is a "Killer, Coward, Con-Man" as well?  Or is that honor only bestowed on people you don't agree with politically?
Click to expand...


Are you saying that Reagan didn't make a deal with Iranian hostage takers to hold the hostages till after the election for weapons and airplane parts?

Are you saying that Reagan then didn't use the funds from those deals to secretly fund the Contras, explicitly violating an act of Congress?

Not sure..just want to be clear here.


----------



## kaz

Sallow said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> u2scram said:
> 
> 
> 
> "In 1987, I found myself stuck in a crappy little town in Nicaragua named Chaguitillo. The people were kind enough, though hungry, except for one surly young man. His wife had just died of tuberculosis.
> 
> People don't die of TB if they get some antibiotics. But Ronald Reagan, big-hearted guy that he was, had put a lock-down embargo on medicine to Nicaragua because he didn't like the government that the people there had elected.
> 
> Ronnie grinned and cracked jokes while the young woman's lungs filled up and she stopped breathing. Reagan flashed that B-movie grin while they buried the mother of three."
> 
> 
> 
> So if I come up with an unsubstantiated, anecdotal attack on Obama blaming him for any of his policies that presumably cause an unintended death, will you concede he is a "Killer, Coward, Con-Man" as well?  Or is that honor only bestowed on people you don't agree with politically?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you saying that Reagan didn't make a deal with Iranian hostage takers to hold the hostages till after the election for weapons and airplane parts?
> 
> Are you saying that Reagan then didn't use the funds from those deals to secretly fund the Contras, explicitly violating an act of Congress?
> 
> Not sure..just want to be clear here.
Click to expand...

I thought my point was pretty clear, and it didn't address your question in any way.  What's even odder about your question is that the post referred to the embargo, it doesn't even talk about the Contras or providing them with arms, it refers to a medical embargo.  So you're asking me...

When you question an anecdotal ad hominem attack by a liberal on their political foe about a medical embargo, are you denying there was an arms deal?  That would be a complete non-sequitur.

Question, so if someone not worth $7.25 an hour can't get a job they could have gotten before the minimum wage went up, is Obama a Coward and a Con Man?  I dropped Killer since they didn't die.  You first since my question is related to the point I made and yours wasn't.


----------



## Sallow

kaz said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> So if I come up with an unsubstantiated, anecdotal attack on Obama blaming him for any of his policies that presumably cause an unintended death, will you concede he is a "Killer, Coward, Con-Man" as well?  Or is that honor only bestowed on people you don't agree with politically?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you saying that Reagan didn't make a deal with Iranian hostage takers to hold the hostages till after the election for weapons and airplane parts?
> 
> Are you saying that Reagan then didn't use the funds from those deals to secretly fund the Contras, explicitly violating an act of Congress?
> 
> Not sure..just want to be clear here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I thought my point was pretty clear, and it didn't address your question in any way.  What's even odder about your question is that the post referred to the embargo, it doesn't even talk about the Contras or providing them with arms, it refers to a medical embargo.  So you're asking me...
> 
> When you question an anecdotal ad hominem attack by a liberal on their political foe about a medical embargo, are you denying there was an arms deal?  That would be a complete non-sequitur.
> 
> Question, so if someone not worth $7.25 an hour can't get a job they could have gotten before the minimum wage went up, is Obama a Coward and a Con Man?  I dropped Killer since they didn't die.  You first since my question is related to the point I made and yours wasn't.
Click to expand...


Since there are a wealth of exemptions from minimum..absolutely not.



> The following are examples of employees exempt from both the minimum wage and overtime pay requirements:
> 
> Executive, administrative, and professional employees (including teachers and academic administrative personnel in elementary and secondary schools), outside sales employees, and certain skilled computer professionals (as defined in the Department of Labor's regulations) 1
> Employees of certain seasonal amusement or recreational establishments
> Employees of certain small newspapers and switchboard operators of small telephone companies
> Seamen employed on foreign vessels
> Employees engaged in fishing operations
> Employees engaged in newspaper delivery
> Farm workers employed on small farms (i.e., those that used less than 500 "man&#8209;days" of farm labor in any calendar quarter of the preceding calendar year)
> Casual babysitters and persons employed as companions to the elderly or infirm
> The following are examples of employees exempt from the overtime pay requirements only:
> 
> Certain commissioned employees of retail or service establishments
> Auto, truck, trailer, farm implement, boat, or aircraft salespersons employed by non&#8209;manufacturing establishments primarily engaged in selling these items to ultimate purchasers
> Auto, truck, or farm implement parts&#8209;clerks and mechanics employed by non-manufacturing establishments primarily engaged in selling these items to ultimate purchasers
> Railroad and air carrier employees, taxi drivers, certain employees of motor carriers, seamen on American vessels, and local delivery employees paid on approved trip rate plans
> Announcers, news editors, and chief engineers of certain non&#8209;metropolitan broadcasting stations
> Domestic service workers who reside in their employers' residences
> Employees of motion picture theaters
> Farmworkers
> Certain employees may be partially exempt from the overtime pay requirements. These include:
> 
> Employees engaged in certain operations on agricultural commodities and employees of certain bulk petroleum distributors
> Employees of hospitals and residential care establishments that have agreements with the employees that they will work 14&#8209;day periods in lieu of 7&#8209;day workweeks (if the employees are paid overtime premium pay within the requirements of the Act for all hours worked over eight in a day or 80 in the 14&#8209;day work period, whichever is the greater number of overtime hours)
> Employees who lack a high school diploma, or who have not completed the eighth grade, who spend part of their workweeks in remedial reading or training in other basic skills that are not job specific. Employers may require such employees to engage in these activities up to 10 hours in a workweek. Employers must pay normal wages for the hours spent in such training but need not pay overtime premium pay for training hours
> 
> Employment Law Guide - Minimum Wage and Overtime Pay



And where I live..there are no shortage of businesses offering minimum wage employment.

So shoot.

My questions are pretty binary.


----------



## whitehall

You almost gotta admire lefties for the way they keep their anger at a peak for decades. You have to have a tenuous grip on reality to operate on an emotional level like that. An anecdotal account of a visit to Central America in the 80's is hardly justification for calling President Reagan a killer. Left Wing democrat senator Boland inserted a amendment into a Military appropriations bill that prevented the US from helping the poor people in Nicaragua overcome communist infiltration. Anybody who calls a brave man who once saved 77 lives as a lifeguard, a coward needs their head examined.


----------



## Sallow

whitehall said:


> You almost gotta admire lefties for the way they keep their anger at a peak for decades. You have to have a tenuous grip on reality to operate on an emotional level like that. An anecdotal account of a visit to Central America in the 80's is hardly justification for calling President Reagan a killer. Left Wing democrat senator Boland inserted a amendment into a Military appropriations bill that prevented the US from helping the poor people in Nicaragua overcome communist infiltration. Anybody who calls a brave man who once saved 77 lives as a lifeguard, a coward needs their head examined.



The right wing didn't have a problem calling Kerry a coward..now did it.

Personally..I don't think Reagan was a coward. In fact..he handled the assassination attempt in a very brave and admirable fashion.

However..dealing with an enemy while not having an mandate to do so and circumventing the Constitution to support pet causes..is despicable.


----------



## kaz

Sallow said:


> And where I live..there are no shortage of businesses offering minimum wage employment.
> 
> So shoot.
> 
> My questions are pretty binary.


Sure, there aren't a shortage of businesses offering minimum wage employment, that's not the point.  There are no shortage of businesses offering $100K jobs either.  That's not the point.  The point is regarding those not worth minimum wage.  I own three businesses in the Triangle of North Carolina.  Not a low wage area. Two of them hire minimum wage workers.  We are inundated with applications and we let many go who aren't worth it.  We'd gladly pay minimum wage and up if we could find enough people who are worth it, but so many aren't and we're not going to pay that for people who are unreliable.

You haven't answered the question, you evaded it.  And that is the big lie of the minimum wage.  It's not a tide, it's a hurdle.  No business pays someone wages they aren't worth.  The minimum wage says if you are not worth $7.25 an hour, you are prohibited from working.  And lots of people were in fact laid off when it went up.  So, is Obama a Criminal and a Con-Man?  I can give you the names of people who don't work for me because I can find people who are worth $7.25 an hour and I'm not paying someone that who isn't worth $7.25 an hour.


----------



## whitehall

Sallow said:


> whitehall said:
> 
> 
> 
> You almost gotta admire lefties for the way they keep their anger at a peak for decades. You have to have a tenuous grip on reality to operate on an emotional level like that. An anecdotal account of a visit to Central America in the 80's is hardly justification for calling President Reagan a killer. Left Wing democrat senator Boland inserted a amendment into a Military appropriations bill that prevented the US from helping the poor people in Nicaragua overcome communist infiltration. Anybody who calls a brave man who once saved 77 lives as a lifeguard, a coward needs their head examined.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The right wing didn't have a problem calling Kerry a coward..now did it.
> 
> Personally..I don't think Reagan was a coward. In fact..he handled the assassination attempt in a very brave and admirable fashion.
> 
> However..dealing with an enemy while not having an mandate to do so and circumventing the Constitution to support pet causes..is despicable.
Click to expand...


It's a completely different context fuzz face but let me enlighten you. When you recommend yourself for a medal and then use the medal in a political campaign what do you think will happen? Right furry cheeks, the details of the self-award will be a legitimate subject for discussion and disagreement. Comparing a three month stint in VietNam to eight years as president is rather desperate argument.


----------



## Flagwavrusa

u2scram said:


> Greg Palast
> 
> "In 1987, I found myself stuck in a crappy little town in Nicaragua named Chaguitillo. The people were kind enough, though hungry, except for one surly young man. His wife had just died of tuberculosis.
> 
> People don't die of TB if they get some antibiotics. But Ronald Reagan, big-hearted guy that he was, had put a lock-down embargo on medicine to Nicaragua because he didn't like the government that the people there had elected.
> 
> Ronnie grinned and cracked jokes while the young woman's lungs filled up and she stopped breathing. Reagan flashed that B-movie grin while they buried the mother of three."



Reagan helped prevent Nicaragua from turning into a Communist dictatorship. There's no telling how many tens of thousands of lives and untold human misery that saved.


----------



## Sallow

kaz said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> And where I live..there are no shortage of businesses offering minimum wage employment.
> 
> So shoot.
> 
> My questions are pretty binary.
> 
> 
> 
> Sure, there aren't a shortage of businesses offering minimum wage employment, that's not the point.  There are no shortage of businesses offering $100K jobs either.  That's not the point.  The point is regarding those not worth minimum wage.  I own three businesses in the Triangle of North Carolina.  Not a low wage area. Two of them hire minimum wage workers.  We are inundated with applications and we let many go who aren't worth it.  We'd gladly pay minimum wage and up if we could find enough people who are worth it, but so many aren't and we're not going to pay that for people who are unreliable.
> 
> You haven't answered the question, you evaded it.  And that is the big lie of the minimum wage.  It's not a tide, it's a hurdle.  No business pays someone wages they aren't worth.  The minimum wage says if you are not worth $7.25 an hour, you are prohibited from working.  And lots of people were in fact laid off when it went up.  So, is Obama a Criminal and a Con-Man?  I can give you the names of people who don't work for me because I can find people who are worth $7.25 an hour and I'm not paying someone that who isn't worth $7.25 an hour.
Click to expand...


I didn't "evade" it in the slightest. The answer was spot on and included a link. Your silly and ridiculous ruminations are just that. No citizen is "prohibited" from working a minimum wage job. And there are tons of them.

Although the question I posed is pretty simple to answer..it's hard for a right winger to answer, honestly. Don't worry..I get that.


----------



## Sallow

whitehall said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> whitehall said:
> 
> 
> 
> You almost gotta admire lefties for the way they keep their anger at a peak for decades. You have to have a tenuous grip on reality to operate on an emotional level like that. An anecdotal account of a visit to Central America in the 80's is hardly justification for calling President Reagan a killer. Left Wing democrat senator Boland inserted a amendment into a Military appropriations bill that prevented the US from helping the poor people in Nicaragua overcome communist infiltration. Anybody who calls a brave man who once saved 77 lives as a lifeguard, a coward needs their head examined.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The right wing didn't have a problem calling Kerry a coward..now did it.
> 
> Personally..I don't think Reagan was a coward. In fact..he handled the assassination attempt in a very brave and admirable fashion.
> 
> However..dealing with an enemy while not having an mandate to do so and circumventing the Constitution to support pet causes..is despicable.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's a completely different context fuzz face but let me enlighten you. When you recommend yourself for a medal and then use the medal in a political campaign what do you think will happen? Right furry cheeks, the details of the self-award will be a legitimate subject for discussion and disagreement. Comparing a three month stint in VietNam to eight years as president is rather desperate argument.
Click to expand...


It was a load of Bullshit. And Kerry was in Vietnam a bit longer then three months. Every single thing the Swifties put out  there was a complete lie. And the right wing piled in.

Sweet.


----------



## Sallow

Flagwavrusa said:


> u2scram said:
> 
> 
> 
> Greg Palast
> 
> "In 1987, I found myself stuck in a crappy little town in Nicaragua named Chaguitillo. The people were kind enough, though hungry, except for one surly young man. His wife had just died of tuberculosis.
> 
> People don't die of TB if they get some antibiotics. But Ronald Reagan, big-hearted guy that he was, had put a lock-down embargo on medicine to Nicaragua because he didn't like the government that the people there had elected.
> 
> Ronnie grinned and cracked jokes while the young woman's lungs filled up and she stopped breathing. Reagan flashed that B-movie grin while they buried the mother of three."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Reagan helped prevent Nicaragua from turning into a Communist dictatorship. There's no telling how many tens of thousands of lives and untold human misery that saved.
Click to expand...



The contras kidnapped, raped and murdered nuns.

Reagan supported that.


----------



## daveman

u2scram said:


> Greg Palast



Greg Palast?

Oh, yeah, he's the raving moonbat who said in 2007 that the 2008 elections were already stolen.  

So, how'd that assertion work out?


----------



## daveman

Flagwavrusa said:


> Reagan helped prevent Nicaragua from turning into a Communist dictatorship. There's no telling how many tens of thousands of lives and untold human misery that saved.



And the left has never forgiven him for that.


----------



## kiwiman127

Sallow said:


> Flagwavrusa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> u2scram said:
> 
> 
> 
> Greg Palast
> 
> "In 1987, I found myself stuck in a crappy little town in Nicaragua named Chaguitillo. The people were kind enough, though hungry, except for one surly young man. His wife had just died of tuberculosis.
> 
> People don't die of TB if they get some antibiotics. But Ronald Reagan, big-hearted guy that he was, had put a lock-down embargo on medicine to Nicaragua because he didn't like the government that the people there had elected.
> 
> Ronnie grinned and cracked jokes while the young woman's lungs filled up and she stopped breathing. Reagan flashed that B-movie grin while they buried the mother of three."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Reagan helped prevent Nicaragua from turning into a Communist dictatorship. There's no telling how many tens of thousands of lives and untold human misery that saved.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The contras kidnapped, raped and murdered nuns.
> 
> Reagan supported that.
Click to expand...


Reagan did support the Contras who did kill civilians for no reason other than put fear into them. The Contras also had many Human Rights violations via Catholic Institute for International Relations and Human Rights Watch. Yet that didn't stop the Reagan Administration funding the Contras despite Congress shutting off the funding.
The "evil" Sandinista government who threw out a dictator won a democratic election in 1984  and the election was declared clean by international election observers. In other words the US was trying to overthrow a democratically elected government.


----------



## kiwiman127

whitehall said:


> You almost gotta admire lefties for the way they keep their anger at a peak for decades. You have to have a tenuous grip on reality to operate on an emotional level like that. An anecdotal account of a visit to Central America in the 80's is hardly justification for calling President Reagan a killer. Left Wing democrat senator Boland inserted a amendment into a Military appropriations bill that prevented the US from helping the poor people in Nicaragua overcome communist infiltration. Anybody who calls a brave man who once saved 77 lives as a lifeguard, a coward needs their head examined.



The "communist infiltration' you are crying about was elected to office in an election that was overseen by international election observers and declared "clean".. The Boland Amendment actually cut off funding of the Contras who were trying to overthrow the elected government.  Of course the Contra's notorious multiple killings of men, women and children and multiple human rights violations didn't help.
Whitehall, you need to deal with facts instead of the overblown myth of Ronald Reagan.
Oh and I have saved two people from drowning and I have never been a lifeguard, I just have been at the right place at the right time..


----------



## Dr Grump

Flagwavrusa said:


> u2scram said:
> 
> 
> 
> Greg Palast
> 
> "In 1987, I found myself stuck in a crappy little town in Nicaragua named Chaguitillo. The people were kind enough, though hungry, except for one surly young man. His wife had just died of tuberculosis.
> 
> People don't die of TB if they get some antibiotics. But Ronald Reagan, big-hearted guy that he was, had put a lock-down embargo on medicine to Nicaragua because he didn't like the government that the people there had elected.
> 
> Ronnie grinned and cracked jokes while the young woman's lungs filled up and she stopped breathing. Reagan flashed that B-movie grin while they buried the mother of three."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Reagan helped prevent Nicaragua from turning into a Communist dictatorship. There's no telling how many tens of thousands of lives and untold human misery that saved.
Click to expand...


Please bone up on your history before posting - otherwise you look silly....


----------



## Dr Grump

kiwiman127 said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flagwavrusa said:
> 
> 
> 
> Reagan helped prevent Nicaragua from turning into a Communist dictatorship. There's no telling how many tens of thousands of lives and untold human misery that saved.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The contras kidnapped, raped and murdered nuns.
> 
> Reagan supported that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Reagan did support the Contras who did kill civilians for no reason other than put fear into them. The Contras also had many Human Rights violations via Catholic Institute for International Relations and Human Rights Watch. Yet that didn't stop the Reagan Administration funding the Contras despite Congress shutting off the funding.
> The "evil" Sandinista government who threw out a dictator won a democratic election in 1984  and the election was declared clean by international election observers. In other words the US was trying to overthrow a democratically elected government.
Click to expand...


Let's not forget Chile and Allende either...


----------



## Quantum Windbag

u2scram said:


> Greg Palast
> 
> "In 1987, I found myself stuck in a crappy little town in Nicaragua named Chaguitillo. The people were kind enough, though hungry, except for one surly young man. His wife had just died of tuberculosis.
> 
> People don't die of TB if they get some antibiotics. But Ronald Reagan, big-hearted guy that he was, had put a lock-down embargo on medicine to Nicaragua because he didn't like the government that the people there had elected.
> 
> Ronnie grinned and cracked jokes while the young woman's lungs filled up and she stopped breathing. Reagan flashed that B-movie grin while they buried the mother of three."



TB killed 177 people in Singapore in 1987. Are all of those people, and the rest of the people that died around the world, also the fault of Ronald Reagan?


----------



## Quantum Windbag

Sallow said:


> whitehall said:
> 
> 
> 
> You almost gotta admire lefties for the way they keep their anger at a peak for decades. You have to have a tenuous grip on reality to operate on an emotional level like that. An anecdotal account of a visit to Central America in the 80's is hardly justification for calling President Reagan a killer. Left Wing democrat senator Boland inserted a amendment into a Military appropriations bill that prevented the US from helping the poor people in Nicaragua overcome communist infiltration. Anybody who calls a brave man who once saved 77 lives as a lifeguard, a coward needs their head examined.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The right wing didn't have a problem calling Kerry a coward..now did it.
> 
> Personally..I don't think Reagan was a coward. In fact..he handled the assassination attempt in a very brave and admirable fashion.
> 
> However..dealing with an enemy while not having an mandate to do so and circumventing the Constitution to support pet causes..is despicable.
Click to expand...


I am not sure what you mean by dealing with an enemy without a mandate, but are you condemning Carter for talking to terrorist groups? As for circumventing the Constitution, it doesn't seem to bother you that Obama is doing it.


----------



## DiveCon

there were 1.3 million deaths from TB  in 2009, was that Obama's fault?


TB Deaths - GlobalHealthFacts.org


----------



## Quantum Windbag

daveman said:


> u2scram said:
> 
> 
> 
> Greg Palast
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Greg Palast?
> 
> Oh, yeah, he's the raving moonbat who said in 2007 that the 2008 elections were already stolen.
> 
> So, how'd that assertion work out?
Click to expand...


Obama did a good job of stealing those elections. I can point out quite a few Hillary supporters that have a real beef about what happened. When I went to the caucus and saw the outnumbered Obama delegates walk out with the local nomination I have to admit I thought they had a point.


----------



## u2scram

Greg Palast » Reagan: Killer, Coward, Con-man

gregpalast.com

"I remember Nancy, a skull and crossbones prancing around in designer dresses, some of the "gifts" that flowed to the Reagans  from hats to million-dollar homes  from cronies well compensated with government loot. It used to be called bribery.

And all the while, Grandpa grinned, the grandfather who bleated on about "family values" but didn't bother to see his own grandchildren.

The New York Times, in its canned obit, wrote that Reagan projected, "faith in small town America" and "old-time values."

"Values" my ass. It was union-busting and a declaration of war on the poor and anyone who couldn't buy designer dresses. It was the New Meanness, bringing starvation back to America so that every millionaire could get another million.

"Small town" values? From the movie star of the Pacific Palisades, the Malibu mogul? I want to throw up.

And all the while, in the White House basement, as his brain boiled away, Reagan's last conscious act was to condone a coup d'état against our elected Congress. Reagan's Defense Secretary Casper the Ghost Weinberger with the crazed Colonel, Ollie North, plotted to give guns to the Monster of the Mideast, Ayatolla Khomeini.

Reagan's boys called Jimmy Carter a weanie and a wuss although Carter wouldn't give an inch to the Ayatollah. Reagan, with that film-fantasy tough-guy con in front of cameras, went begging like a coward cockroach to Khomeini, pleading on bended knee for the release of our hostages.

Ollie North flew into Iran with a birthday cake for the maniac mullah  no kidding  in the shape of a key. The key to Ronnie's heart.

Then the Reagan roaches mixed their cowardice with crime: taking cash from the hostage-takers to buy guns for the "contras"  the drug-runners of Nicaragua posing as freedom fighters."


----------



## Stephanie

good grief, reading this Palast fellow is like reading something that was written by someone in High school.

maybe if he grew up I'd give a shit about what he had to say.


----------



## daveman

Quantum Windbag said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> u2scram said:
> 
> 
> 
> Greg Palast
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Greg Palast?
> 
> Oh, yeah, he's the raving moonbat who said in 2007 that the 2008 elections were already stolen.
> 
> So, how'd that assertion work out?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Obama did a good job of stealing those elections. I can point out quite a few Hillary supporters that have a real beef about what happened. When I went to the caucus and saw the outnumbered Obama delegates walk out with the local nomination I have to admit I thought they had a point.
Click to expand...

Possibly, but that's not what Palast was feverishly predicting.


----------



## kaz

Sallow said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> And where I live..there are no shortage of businesses offering minimum wage employment.
> 
> So shoot.
> 
> My questions are pretty binary.
> 
> 
> 
> Sure, there aren't a shortage of businesses offering minimum wage employment, that's not the point.  There are no shortage of businesses offering $100K jobs either.  That's not the point.  The point is regarding those not worth minimum wage.  I own three businesses in the Triangle of North Carolina.  Not a low wage area. Two of them hire minimum wage workers.  We are inundated with applications and we let many go who aren't worth it.  We'd gladly pay minimum wage and up if we could find enough people who are worth it, but so many aren't and we're not going to pay that for people who are unreliable.
> 
> You haven't answered the question, you evaded it.  And that is the big lie of the minimum wage.  It's not a tide, it's a hurdle.  *No business pays someone wages they aren't worth.  The minimum wage says if you are not worth $7.25 an hour, you are prohibited from working*.  And lots of people were in fact laid off when it went up.  So, is Obama a Criminal and a Con-Man?  I can give you the names of people who don't work for me because I can find people who are worth $7.25 an hour and I'm not paying someone that who isn't worth $7.25 an hour.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I didn't "evade" it in the slightest. The answer was spot on and included a link. Your silly and ridiculous ruminations are just that. *No citizen is "prohibited" from working a minimum wage job. And there are tons of them*.
> 
> Although the question I posed is pretty simple to answer..it's hard for a right winger to answer, honestly. Don't worry..I get that.
Click to expand...

Shallow is the right name for you.  Is this seriously logical to you?

I said companies won't pay people who aren't worth minimum wage minimum wage, so they are prohibited from working because they can't get jobs.  Your reply was there are lots of minimum wage jobs.  First a point I already addressed and you ignored.  Did you not actually read what I said or are you just a moron?


----------



## Big Fitz

u2scram said:


> Greg Palast
> 
> "In 1987, I found myself stuck in a crappy little town in Nicaragua named Chaguitillo. The people were kind enough, though hungry, except for one surly young man. His wife had just died of tuberculosis.
> 
> People don't die of TB if they get some antibiotics. But Ronald Reagan, big-hearted guy that he was, had put a lock-down embargo on medicine to Nicaragua because he didn't like the government that the people there had elected.
> 
> Ronnie grinned and cracked jokes while the young woman's lungs filled up and she stopped breathing. Reagan flashed that B-movie grin while they buried the mother of three."


Why isn't this fucktardery in the romper room?


----------



## u2scram

Ronald Reagan: Government isn't the solution to our problem, government is the problem

if you ever need to be reminded that raygun was a moron, just remember that quote!


----------



## DiveCon

Big Fitz said:


> u2scram said:
> 
> 
> 
> Greg Palast
> 
> "In 1987, I found myself stuck in a crappy little town in Nicaragua named Chaguitillo. The people were kind enough, though hungry, except for one surly young man. His wife had just died of tuberculosis.
> 
> People don't die of TB if they get some antibiotics. But Ronald Reagan, big-hearted guy that he was, had put a lock-down embargo on medicine to Nicaragua because he didn't like the government that the people there had elected.
> 
> Ronnie grinned and cracked jokes while the young woman's lungs filled up and she stopped breathing. Reagan flashed that B-movie grin while they buried the mother of three."
> 
> 
> 
> Why isn't this fucktardery in the romper room?
Click to expand...

it should be


----------



## georgephillip

whitehall said:


> You almost gotta admire lefties for the way they keep their anger at a peak for decades. You have to have a tenuous grip on reality to operate on an emotional level like that. An anecdotal account of a visit to Central America in the 80's is hardly justification for calling President Reagan a killer. Left Wing democrat senator Boland inserted a amendment into a Military appropriations bill that prevented the US from helping the poor people in Nicaragua overcome communist infiltration. Anybody who calls a brave man who once saved 77 lives as a lifeguard, a coward needs their head examined.


So why didn't the brave man who once saved 77 lives as a lifeguard fight for freedom in World War II?

Poor eyesight??


----------



## Flagwavrusa

Sallow said:


> Flagwavrusa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> u2scram said:
> 
> 
> 
> Greg Palast
> 
> "In 1987, I found myself stuck in a crappy little town in Nicaragua named Chaguitillo. The people were kind enough, though hungry, except for one surly young man. His wife had just died of tuberculosis.
> 
> People don't die of TB if they get some antibiotics. But Ronald Reagan, big-hearted guy that he was, had put a lock-down embargo on medicine to Nicaragua because he didn't like the government that the people there had elected.
> 
> Ronnie grinned and cracked jokes while the young woman's lungs filled up and she stopped breathing. Reagan flashed that B-movie grin while they buried the mother of three."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Reagan helped prevent Nicaragua from turning into a Communist dictatorship. There's no telling how many tens of thousands of lives and untold human misery that saved.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The contras kidnapped, raped and murdered nuns.
> 
> Reagan supported that.
Click to expand...


You're an idiot if you think Reagan supported the rape and murder of nuns. Reagan saved over 70 people from drowning working as a lifeguard in the summer during his youth. All who knew him agree he was a decent and devoutly religous man who had a deep reverence for life.

 He supported an anticommunist movement in Nicaragua because he knew that communism is antithetical to democracy and freedom, and had to be defeated. Reagan was alive during the reigns of Stalin, Mao, and Castro, and had not forgotten the tens of millions exterminated on behalf of the Marxist ideology, and I think his conscience compelled him to not allow the same thing to happen in Central America while he was in a position to do something to stop it.


----------



## Robert_Stephens

kaz said:


> u2scram said:
> 
> 
> 
> "In 1987, I found myself stuck in a crappy little town in Nicaragua named Chaguitillo. The people were kind enough, though hungry, except for one surly young man. His wife had just died of tuberculosis.
> 
> People don't die of TB if they get some antibiotics. But Ronald Reagan, big-hearted guy that he was, had put a lock-down embargo on medicine to Nicaragua because he didn't like the government that the people there had elected.
> 
> Ronnie grinned and cracked jokes while the young woman's lungs filled up and she stopped breathing. Reagan flashed that B-movie grin while they buried the mother of three."
> 
> 
> 
> So if I come up with an unsubstantiated, anecdotal attack on Obama blaming him for any of his policies that presumably cause an unintended death, will you concede he is a "Killer, Coward, Con-Man" as well?  Or is that honor only bestowed on people you don't agree with politically?
Click to expand...


Superb comeback. Amen!  Such idiots. Oh well, the color purple all over again.

Robert


----------



## DiveCon

DiveCon said:


> there were 1.3 million deaths from TB  in 2009, was that Obama's fault?
> 
> 
> TB Deaths - GlobalHealthFacts.org


QFT


----------



## georgephillip

Robert_Stephens said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> u2scram said:
> 
> 
> 
> "In 1987, I found myself stuck in a crappy little town in Nicaragua named Chaguitillo. The people were kind enough, though hungry, except for one surly young man. His wife had just died of tuberculosis.
> 
> People don't die of TB if they get some antibiotics. But Ronald Reagan, big-hearted guy that he was, had put a lock-down embargo on medicine to Nicaragua because he didn't like the government that the people there had elected.
> 
> Ronnie grinned and cracked jokes while the young woman's lungs filled up and she stopped breathing. Reagan flashed that B-movie grin while they buried the mother of three."
> 
> 
> 
> So if I come up with an unsubstantiated, anecdotal attack on Obama blaming him for any of his policies that presumably cause an unintended death, will you concede he is a "Killer, Coward, Con-Man" as well?  Or is that honor only bestowed on people you don't agree with politically?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Superb comeback. Amen!  Such idiots. Oh well, the color purple all over again.
> 
> Robert
Click to expand...

By what moral/legal authority did Reagan impose a "lock-down embargo on medicines for Nicaraguan civilians?

Some might view that action as state sponsored terrorism.


----------



## georgephillip

Flagwavrusa said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flagwavrusa said:
> 
> 
> 
> Reagan helped prevent Nicaragua from turning into a Communist dictatorship. There's no telling how many tens of thousands of lives and untold human misery that saved.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The contras kidnapped, raped and murdered nuns.
> 
> Reagan supported that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're an idiot if you think Reagan supported the rape and murder of nuns. Reagan saved over 70 people from drowning working as a lifeguard in the summer during his youth. All who knew him agree he was a decent and devoutly religous man who had a deep reverence for life.
> 
> He supported an anticommunist movement in Nicaragua because he knew that communism is antithetical to democracy and freedom, and had to be defeated. Reagan was alive during the reigns of Stalin, Mao, and Castro, and had not forgotten the tens of millions exterminated on behalf of the Marxist ideology, and I think his conscience compelled him to not allow the same thing to happen in Central America while he was in a position to do something to stop it.
Click to expand...

The anti-communist movement in Nicaragua supported by Reagan deliberately attacked "soft targets" like schools and hospitals. If Reagan didn't know this he was an incompetent (or forgetful) terrorist.

From Wiki:

*"From an early stage*, the rebels (Contras) received both overt and covert financial and military support from the United States government through the Central Intelligence Agency (CIA), initially supplemented by the *Argentine dictatorship* of the time. At other times the US Congress wished to distance itself from the Contras and withdrew all overt support...

"Americas Watch - which subsequently became part of Human Rights Watch - stated that 'the Contras systematically engage in violent abuses... so prevalent that these may be said to be their principal means of waging war.'[16] It accused the Contras of:

    * targeting health care clinics and health care workers for assassination.
    * kidnapping civilians.
    * torturing civilians.
    * executing civilians, including children, who were captured in combat.
    * raping women.
    * indiscriminately attacking civilians and civilian houses.
    * seizing civilian property.
    * burning civilian houses in captured towns."

Reagan was no more concerned with contra abuses than he was with AIDS (or Alzheimer's) Some who knew him thought he was a psychopathic liar and corporate tool.


----------



## ginscpy

The Shah of Iran looks pretty good 32 years later.

He may have an SOB (and that is debatable) - but he was "Our SOB"

Recall how The Left hailed Khomenie  as a Great Savior/Liberator when he returned from exile in Paris.

(Like they hailed mass-murderer Lenin when he returned from exile in 1917.)


----------



## georgephillip

"Mohammad Mosaddegh or Mosaddeq (Persian: &#1605;&#1581;&#1605;&#1583; &#1605;&#1589;&#1583;&#1617;&#1602;, IPA: [mohæm&#712;mæd(-e) mosæd&#712;de&#611;]  ( listen)*), also Mossadegh, Mossadeq, Mosadeck, or Musaddiq (19 May 1882 &#8211; 5 March 1967), was the democratically elected[1][2][3] Prime Minister of Iran from 1951 to 1953 when he was overthrown in a coup d'état backed by the United States Central Intelligence Agency.

Mosaddegh might have been a better choice than either the Shah or those who replaced him.

Maybe what comes next in Iran will be an improvement.


----------



## ginscpy

Underrated actor.


----------



## hylandrdet

I only have but two problems with Ronald Reagan

1. The Iran-contra deal set the stage for the formation of both Al Qaeda and the Taliban

2. "Trickle-down" economics never worked because the corporate world refused to "spread the wealth" with the working poor. 

Otherwise, he's fine by me


----------



## konkon

Sallow said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> u2scram said:
> 
> 
> 
> "In 1987, I found myself stuck in a crappy little town in Nicaragua named Chaguitillo. The people were kind enough, though hungry, except for one surly young man. His wife had just died of tuberculosis.
> 
> People don't die of TB if they get some antibiotics. But Ronald Reagan, big-hearted guy that he was, had put a lock-down embargo on medicine to Nicaragua because he didn't like the government that the people there had elected.
> 
> Ronnie grinned and cracked jokes while the young woman's lungs filled up and she stopped breathing. Reagan flashed that B-movie grin while they buried the mother of three."
> 
> 
> 
> So if I come up with an unsubstantiated, anecdotal attack on Obama blaming him for any of his policies that presumably cause an unintended death, will you concede he is a "Killer, Coward, Con-Man" as well?  Or is that honor only bestowed on people you don't agree with politically?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you saying that Reagan didn't make a deal with Iranian hostage takers to hold the hostages till after the election for weapons and airplane parts?
> 
> Are you saying that Reagan then didn't use the funds from those deals to secretly fund the Contras, explicitly violating an act of Congress?
> 
> Not sure..just want to be clear here.
Click to expand...


This is a delicate issue. Politics at its very core is complicated. No matter what Reagan, Clinton, Bush or Obama, for example, do there will be good and bad consequences and degrees within.  

I would have thought all federal government agencies eventually try to keep things from Congress, and once again there are degrees to this too. Some get caught, some don't. If for example, you need to do your job and protect US citizens, for example, and this means covertly doing your job and trying to get funds via setting up company fronts to generate funds, then so be it. I'm sure Congress and some US citizens would have a problem with this, but it's probably not up to Congress and yes US citizens to tell those in charge of security at the highest level (and I'm not talking about some local, perhaps corrupt, private security firm), for example, how to best protect the interests and future of US citizens and the United States. I just wish those in charge of protecting the US would turn their attention to improper practices of speculators and corrupt investors that will bring-down, in the name of money, an integral part of the United States system; the capital markets.


----------



## u2scram

"Reagan Was the Butcher of My People:" Fr. Miguel D&#8217;Escoto Speaks From Nicaragua

http://tinyurl.com/33qwpk

"The 8 years Reagan was in office represented one of the most bloody eras in the history of the Western hemisphere, as Washington funneled money, weapons and other supplies to right wing death squads. And the death toll was staggering&#8211;more than 70,000 political killings in El Salvador, more than 100,000 in Guatemala, 30,000 killed in the contra war in Nicaragua. "


----------



## u2scram

Ronald Reagan, Enabler of Atrocities

Yet, even as the United States celebrates Reagan&#8217;s centennial birthday and lavishes praise on his supposed accomplishments, very little time has been spent reflecting on the unnecessary bloodbaths that Reagan enabled in many parts of the world.

Those grisly deaths and ugly tortures get whisked away as if they were just small necessities in Reagan&#8217;s larger success &#8220;winning the Cold War&#8221; &#8211; even though the competition between the United States and the Soviet Union was already winding down before Reagan arrived on the national scene. [See Consortiumnews.com&#8217;s &#8220;Reagan&#8217;s &#8216;Tear Down This Wall&#8217; Myth.&#8221;]

Yet, Reagan&#8217;s Cold War obsessions helped unleash right-wing &#8220;death squads&#8221; and murderous militaries on the common people in many parts of the Third World, but nowhere worse than in Latin America.

In the 1970s and 1980s, as Latin American security forces were sharpening themselves into finely honed killing machines, Reagan was there as an ardent defender, making excuses for the atrocities, and sending money and equipment to make the forces even more lethal.

For instance, in the late 1970s, when Argentina&#8217;s dictators were inventing a new state-terror program called &#8220;disappearances&#8221; &#8211; the unacknowledged murders of dissidents &#8211; Reagan was making himself useful as a columnist deflecting the human rights complaints coming from the Carter administration.

At the time, Argentina&#8217;s security forces were rounding up tens of thousands of political opponents who became subjects of ingenious torture techniques often followed by mass killings, including a favorite method that involved shackling naked prisoners together, loading them onto a plane, piloting the plane out to sea and shoving them through the plane&#8217;s door, like sausage links.

However, since Argentina&#8217;s rightists were devout Catholics, they had a special twist when the prisoners were pregnant women. The expectant mothers would be kept alive until they reached full term and then were subjected to either induced labor or Caesarian sections.

The babies were handed out to military families and the new mothers were loaded aboard the death planes to be dumped out over the sea to drown. The children were sometimes raised by their mothers&#8217; murderers. [See Consortiumnews.com&#8217;s &#8220;Argentina&#8217;s Dapper State Terrorist&#8221; or &#8220;Baby-Snatching: Argentina&#8217;s Dirty War Secret.&#8221;]

As ghastly as Argentina's &#8220;dirty war&#8221; was, it had an ardent defender in Ronald Reagan, who used his newspaper column to chide President Jimmy Carter&#8217;s human rights coordinator, Patricia Derian, for berating the Argentine junta.

Reagan joshed that Derian should &#8220;walk a mile in the moccasins&#8221; of the Argentine generals before criticizing them. [For details, see Martin Edwin Andersen's Dossier Secreto.]


----------



## LA RAM FAN

u2scram said:


> Greg Palast
> 
> "In 1987, I found myself stuck in a crappy little town in Nicaragua named Chaguitillo. The people were kind enough, though hungry, except for one surly young man. His wife had just died of tuberculosis.
> 
> People don't die of TB if they get some antibiotics. But Ronald Reagan, big-hearted guy that he was, had put a lock-down embargo on medicine to Nicaragua because he didn't like the government that the people there had elected.
> 
> Ronnie grinned and cracked jokes while the young woman's lungs filled up and she stopped breathing. Reagan flashed that B-movie grin while they buried the mother of three."




Not in the LEAST bit surprising. Ronnie ALSO did this.

Hoover, Reagan, and Spying at Berkeley

A Reagan Legacy: Amnesty For Illegal Immigrants

Ronald Reagan: Guilty of Treason & War Crimes

6 Ways You Didn't Realize Ronald Reagan Ruined The Country

REAGAN BROADENS POWER OF C.I.A., ALLOWING SPYING ACTIVITIES IN U.S.

President Ronald Reagan helped by MAFIA to get to White House | Daily Mail Online


And americans think this guy was such a great man.Beam me up scotty,there is no intelligent life forms on this planet.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

another link form yesterday i forgot to mention.

Ronald Reagan: Liar, FBI snitch - The Patriot Files Forums


----------



## LA RAM FAN

another great link on the REAL Reagan.
so very very well said on reagan.

Right on... But Reagan was also a heartless .Mofo. He made a deal with drug cartels and allowed them to sell drugs to American populations...all to raise funds to support the rebels in Nicaragua. Despite supporting un American and unlawful endeavors harmful to his people while simultaneousy stepping up the War on Drugs against users, Reagan is seen by most RW white males as a national hero. I beg to differ...Dig the bahs- turds body up and throw his rotting carcass in jail.

Was the Reagan administration corrupt?


----------



## IsaacNewton

u2scram said:


> Greg Palast
> 
> "In 1987, I found myself stuck in a crappy little town in Nicaragua named Chaguitillo. The people were kind enough, though hungry, except for one surly young man. His wife had just died of tuberculosis.
> 
> People don't die of TB if they get some antibiotics. But Ronald Reagan, big-hearted guy that he was, had put a lock-down embargo on medicine to Nicaragua because he didn't like the government that the people there had elected.
> 
> Ronnie grinned and cracked jokes while the young woman's lungs filled up and she stopped breathing. Reagan flashed that B-movie grin while they buried the mother of three."



Republicans have tried for decades to white-wash the criminality of Ronald Raygun but they can't change facts. He was the worst criminal to ever hold high office in the US. He should have lived out his life in prison. He apparently had dementia his second term and he was easily steered to the criminal activity he participated in but there are no excuses. The buck stopped with him and he used the Constitution for toilet paper.


----------



## Pete7469

Reagan killed commies.

It was, is, and always shall be a noble cause.

The only noble thing you bed wetting parasites could ever possibly do is kill yourselves.


.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Pete7469 said:


> Reagan killed commies.
> 
> It was, is, and always shall be a noble cause.
> 
> The only noble thing you bed wetting parasites could ever possibly do is kill yourselves.
> 
> 
> .



Nice game of dodgeball and evasion there of pesky facts in my links there that he was a traiter to americas and murderer of women and children around the globe.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

IsaacNewton said:


> u2scram said:
> 
> 
> 
> Greg Palast
> 
> "In 1987, I found myself stuck in a crappy little town in Nicaragua named Chaguitillo. The people were kind enough, though hungry, except for one surly young man. His wife had just died of tuberculosis.
> 
> People don't die of TB if they get some antibiotics. But Ronald Reagan, big-hearted guy that he was, had put a lock-down embargo on medicine to Nicaragua because he didn't like the government that the people there had elected.
> 
> Ronnie grinned and cracked jokes while the young woman's lungs filled up and she stopped breathing. Reagan flashed that B-movie grin while they buried the mother of three."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Republicans have tried for decades to white-wash the criminality of Ronald Raygun but they can't change facts. He was the worst criminal to ever hold high office in the US. He should have lived out his life in prison. He apparently had dementia his second term and he was easily steered to the criminal activity he participated in but there are no excuses. The buck stopped with him and he used the Constitution for toilet paper.
Click to expand...


Notice how pete did not even bother to read the pesky facts in my links he is so much in denial mode on his hero? LOL  EVERYTHING you said there was spot on,the ONLY thing i need to add is that he was the worst criminal politician at the TIME. Every president since then has not only contiuned his policys but expanded on them except Trump it looks like.

thank god we FINALLY got a president who wasnt a career politician,that was long over due so we could have a president serve the PEOPLE for a change instead of the bankers and the corporations as Raygun did.

EVERY president since Reagan until now with Trump it appears,has used the constitution as toilet paper.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

man this person is awake,great minds think alike,this is what I have been saying forever.

Another of those grasping at straws and considering them sheaves articles. Trumps has enough allies to stop any real move to oust him, Thanks to Obombers unwillingness to prosecute war criminals and thieves, becoming one himself in the process. The US federal government has been hamstrung for all intents and purposes since Reagan rode into town in his 20 mule team borax wagon, if not longer, even Putin noted that in his interviews with Oliver Stone..


----------



## whitehall

Actually it was a liberal democrat senator named Boland who started the whole freaking mess by slipping an amendment into a military appropriations bill that denied funding for any U.S. effort that would have stopped the rape and pillage of Central America by communist gangs. When Ronnie tried to circumvent the Boland Amendment and help Nicaragua, the democrats tried to impeach him.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Carter commanded a nuclear submarine, reagan did his military service acting in propaganda films.

so very true.lol


----------



## LA RAM FAN

whitehall said:


> Actually it was a liberal democrat senator named Boland who started the whole freaking mess by slipping an amendment into a military appropriations bill that denied funding for any U.S. effort that would have stopped the rape and pillage of Central America by communist gangs. When Ronnie tried to circumvent the Boland Amendment and help Nicaragua, the democrats tried to impeach him.



so says the troll who says oswald shot JFK  and runs off from facts when he is proven wrong.


----------



## Correll

LA RAM FAN said:


> Carter commanded a nuclear submarine, reagan did his military service acting in propaganda films.
> 
> so very true.lol




I've never heard anyone deny or disrespect Carter"s military service, 

nor claim that Reagan did any more than make films during the war.


So, what's your point?


----------



## harmonica

...we don't give a F**K about idiots in other countries !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
cry me a river
...the world is FULL of places that are shitholes--it was already a shithole long before Ron became POTUS


----------



## whitehall

Bill Clinton authorized the bombing of a defenseless country in Europe (5000 estimated dead) when he was literally caught with his pants down and the history impaired crazy angry left thinks Reagan was a killer. Go figure.


----------



## Manonthestreet

I think Obama and Powers would call it Duty to Protect.....


----------



## kaz

u2scram said:


> Greg Palast
> 
> "In 1987, I found myself stuck in a crappy little town in Nicaragua named Chaguitillo. The people were kind enough, though hungry, except for one surly young man. His wife had just died of tuberculosis.
> 
> People don't die of TB if they get some antibiotics. But Ronald Reagan, big-hearted guy that he was, had put a lock-down embargo on medicine to Nicaragua because he didn't like the government that the people there had elected.
> 
> Ronnie grinned and cracked jokes while the young woman's lungs filled up and she stopped breathing. Reagan flashed that B-movie grin while they buried the mother of three."



And you vote for Obama the Drone King.  Hypocrisy much?


----------



## Manonthestreet

A great Latino Spring was blooming....yeah that's the ticket


----------



## Manonthestreet

Do libs ever mourn the dead that SA dictators inflict on the continent on a daily basis


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Correll said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> Carter commanded a nuclear submarine, reagan did his military service acting in propaganda films.
> 
> so very true.lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've never heard anyone deny or disrespect Carter"s military service,
> 
> nor claim that Reagan did any more than make films during the war.
> 
> 
> So, what's your point?
Click to expand...


the american sheep always demonize carter when carter served in the military but reagan did not. thats just ONE example. another one is Carter same as JFK,also tried to get rid of the evil CIA.When he got in office,he hired his naval commander Stansfield Turner as CIA director. Turner got in and immediately cleaned up the CIA firing all covert operaters.When Reagan got elected,he came in and fired Turner and replaced  him with William Casey who got the CIA back to their corrupt ways again and got the covert wars program running again. 

the CIA is the REASON the world is in the mess that it is today.Carter tried to clean up the corruption of the CIA where Reagan when he got elected,got them back to their same old corrupt ways again,yet the stupid sheep in America somehow think Reagan was a much better president than carter.

Beam me up scotty,there is no intelligent life forms on this planet.


oh and actually that was a post made by another user at another site who most there are not brainwashed sheep who understand Reagan ran the most corrupt administration ever at the time,that was HIS post,i thought it was very interesting so i wanted to copy and paste it to refer to it in the future when exposing Reagans corruption.


----------



## Uncensored2008

u2scram said:


> Greg Palast
> 
> "In 1987, I found myself stuck in a crappy little town in Nicaragua named Chaguitillo. The people were kind enough, though hungry, except for one surly young man. His wife had just died of tuberculosis.
> 
> People don't die of TB if they get some antibiotics. But Ronald Reagan, big-hearted guy that he was, had put a lock-down embargo on medicine to Nicaragua because he didn't like the government that the people there had elected.
> 
> Ronnie grinned and cracked jokes while the young woman's lungs filled up and she stopped breathing. Reagan flashed that B-movie grin while they buried the mother of three."




Were you down there killing Indians for Danny Ortega, like a typical American traitor? I know lots of Soviet sympathizers went to Nicaragua to kill Mosquito Indians on behalf of the Sandinista regime, since the Indians refused to obey the Communist dictator.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

whitehall said:


> Bill Clinton authorized the bombing of a defenseless country in Europe (5000 estimated dead) when he was literally caught with his pants down and the history impaired crazy angry left thinks Reagan was a killer. Go figure.



since this troll has had me on ignore ever since he got frustrated that i shot down his ramblings that oswald was the lone assassin that shot JFK,which is why nobody should ever listen to him,LOL this is not for him of course but any others that ARE reading this.

 yes the troll is correct that Clinton authorized the bombing of a defenseless country in Europe but half the sheep in America and these egghead professors dont rank Clinton as one of the greatest  presidents ever as they do his other fellow warmonger bastard Reagan so as always,his post here is pointless since this thread is about Reagans corruption and not Clintons.


----------



## Correll

LA RAM FAN said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> Carter commanded a nuclear submarine, reagan did his military service acting in propaganda films.
> 
> so very true.lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've never heard anyone deny or disrespect Carter"s military service,
> 
> nor claim that Reagan did any more than make films during the war.
> 
> 
> So, what's your point?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> the american sheep always demonize carter when carter served in the military but reagan did not. thats just ONE example.
Click to expand...



A lot of people have bad things to say about Carter, but it is not because of his military service. 


You almost seem to be implying that having military service should give you a pass on criticism. 





> another one is Carter same as JFK,also tried to get rid of the evil CIA.When he got in office,he hired his naval commander Stansfield Turner as CIA director. Turner got in and immediately cleaned up the CIA firing all covert operaters.When Reagan got elected,he came in and fired Turner and replaced  him with William Casey who got the CIA back to their corrupt ways again and got the covert wars program running again.
> 
> the CIA is the REASON the world is in the mess that it is today.Carter tried to clean up the corruption of the CIA where Reagan when he got elected,got them back to their same old corrupt ways again,yet the stupid sheep in America somehow think Reagan was a much better president than carter.
> 
> Beam me up scotty,there is no intelligent life forms on this planet.





Carter didn't try to clean up corruption, he was against, as you are, covert operations.


That's a controversial position, in this world, and more so during the Cold War, when the KGB was all over the planet, doing covert operations.


Are you sorry that the Soviets didn't get to finish their program of genocide in Afghanistan and turn it into a good marxist country?

Because it was a CIA covert programs that stopped that genocide.




> oh and actually that was a post made by another user at another site who most there are not brainwashed sheep who understand Reagan ran the most corrupt administration ever at the time,that was HIS post,i thought it was very interesting so i wanted to copy and paste it to refer to it in the future when exposing Reagans corruption.




You keep using that word. I do not think it means what you think it means.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

whitehall said:


> Bill Clinton authorized the bombing of a defenseless country in Europe (5000 estimated dead) when he was literally caught with his pants down and the history impaired crazy angry left thinks Reagan was a killer. Go figure.



You call them impaired crazy because you have been brainwashed by the CIA media that never tells about his atrocities committed as president.LOL like these LOL 21 Reasons Why Ronald Reagan Was a Terrible President

oh and this is about reagan,not clinton,you want to start a thread about how clinton committed those murders in Europe go ahead.nobody is stopping you.I will be glad to back you up on that anytime matter of fact. The difference is the sheep dont worship clinton as they do mass murderer and traiter reagan is the difference.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

10 Reprehensible Crimes Of Ronald Reagan - Listverse


----------



## Correll




----------



## whitehall

It's interesting that John Lennon's killer was clearly insane but media pressure forced the system to try him as a murderer.  Meanwhile the assassin who targeted Reagan was clearly sane but was found not guilty by reason of insanity.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

IF bastard Reagan had never been elected,america would be a great nation now because



What if there was no Reagan? 1. The country would never have expanded war against drugs 2. As a result, 2% of US population wouldn't be living in prison 3. The country wouldn't have adopted no fault divorce 4. As a result, divorce rate wouldn't be at staggering 50% 5. Due to #1~4, US wouldn't have so many dysfunctional families 6. Due to #5, the overall number of violent crimes would be much lower 7. Most importantly, US national debt would be far lower than it is now 8. Result of #7, US citizens today would have much lower taxes. Reagan did so much damage to this country, I have no idea why all these dumb Americans continue worshipping him. He is not the president responsible for ending the cold war, cold war ended mostly due to Gorbachev. Any moron could've been seated as president at that era and he would still be credited as 'the president who ended cold war'. This is what America deserves for deciding to elect some incompetent actor as a president instead of another candidate with a more credible background.


There's no reason to think 9/11 wouldn't have happened if Reagan didn't become president IF the person who got elected in his place still funded Afghan rebels to fight the Russians in the 80s, such as Osama Bin Laden. And most likely, if Bush or whoever would've been in office instead, this still would've happened seeing how foreign policy rarely changes much from president to president, no matter the party. It's the one area of topics where the two parties are nearly identical if you take a step back and look at it all objectively. But there IS reason to think if Reagan wouldn't have become president, the American economy would likely be in much better shape today than it actually is. All of American politics shifted to the right after Reagan. If he wouldn't have become president, this wouldn't have happened. There wouldn't have been a mass redistribution of wealth from the bottom to the top. There wouldn't have been a take down of American labor unions and defacto there wouldn't have been trade policies passed such as NAFTA under Clinton (and was attempted under Bush). Clinton wouldn't have been an overall center-right Democrat signing conservative legislation into law as he did. In fact he likely wouldn't have even become president since it would've changed the whole line of succession and nation politics in general. It's a butterfly effect. Reagan doesn't become president, there isn't a shift in American politics to the right for a generation, there isn't a Republican majority in the House through the 90s and a rather conservative Democrat like Clinton likely wouldn't have even been nominated in the party, much less become president in the 90s passing numerous conservative bills via the Republican controlled congress. This means unions would've remained strong and still maintained a strong lobbying presence in politics, therefore no horrible trade bills like NAFTA getting passed and shipping American jobs to China and Mexico all to save CEOs a little on their bottom lines by paying employees less money. The list goes on and on. America's middle class would almost certainly still be the strong economic powerhouse we were through the 60s and 70s, the top 1% wouldn't have become so extremely wealthy that the number of billionaires in the country doubles, etc etc. The defense budget wouldn't be so unnecessarily overblown as it is today. And on and on and on............In short, America would likely be in a much better standing today if it weren't for Reagan coming to power in the 80s.


----------



## Toro

Reagan was the greatest President of my lifetime.


----------



## Toro

LA RAM FAN said:


> IF bastard Reagan had never been elected,america would be a great nation now because
> 
> 
> 
> What if there was no Reagan? 1. The country would never have expanded war against drugs 2. As a result, 2% of US population wouldn't be living in prison 3. The country wouldn't have adopted no fault divorce 4. As a result, divorce rate wouldn't be at staggering 50% 5. Due to #1~4, US wouldn't have so many dysfunctional families 6. Due to #5, the overall number of violent crimes would be much lower 7. Most importantly, US national debt would be far lower than it is now 8. Result of #7, US citizens today would have much lower taxes. Reagan did so much damage to this country, I have no idea why all these dumb Americans continue worshipping him. He is not the president responsible for ending the cold war, cold war ended mostly due to Gorbachev. Any moron could've been seated as president at that era and he would still be credited as 'the president who ended cold war'. This is what America deserves for deciding to elect some incompetent actor as a president instead of another candidate with a more credible background.
> 
> 
> There's no reason to think 9/11 wouldn't have happened if Reagan didn't become president IF the person who got elected in his place still funded Afghan rebels to fight the Russians in the 80s, such as Osama Bin Laden. And most likely, if Bush or whoever would've been in office instead, this still would've happened seeing how foreign policy rarely changes much from president to president, no matter the party. It's the one area of topics where the two parties are nearly identical if you take a step back and look at it all objectively. But there IS reason to think if Reagan wouldn't have become president, the American economy would likely be in much better shape today than it actually is. All of American politics shifted to the right after Reagan. If he wouldn't have become president, this wouldn't have happened. There wouldn't have been a mass redistribution of wealth from the bottom to the top. There wouldn't have been a take down of American labor unions and defacto there wouldn't have been trade policies passed such as NAFTA under Clinton (and was attempted under Bush). Clinton wouldn't have been an overall center-right Democrat signing conservative legislation into law as he did. In fact he likely wouldn't have even become president since it would've changed the whole line of succession and nation politics in general. It's a butterfly effect. Reagan doesn't become president, there isn't a shift in American politics to the right for a generation, there isn't a Republican majority in the House through the 90s and a rather conservative Democrat like Clinton likely wouldn't have even been nominated in the party, much less become president in the 90s passing numerous conservative bills via the Republican controlled congress. This means unions would've remained strong and still maintained a strong lobbying presence in politics, therefore no horrible trade bills like NAFTA getting passed and shipping American jobs to China and Mexico all to save CEOs a little on their bottom lines by paying employees less money. The list goes on and on. America's middle class would almost certainly still be the strong economic powerhouse we were through the 60s and 70s, the top 1% wouldn't have become so extremely wealthy that the number of billionaires in the country doubles, etc etc. The defense budget wouldn't be so unnecessarily overblown as it is today. And on and on and on............In short, America would likely be in a much better standing today if it weren't for Reagan coming to power in the 80s.



tl;dr


----------



## LA RAM FAN

MORE americans awake with their truthfil posts.

Reagan was a MONSTER to the poor and the middle class,even Ronald Reagan Jr said my dad did not care for the poor.Republicans should be ashamed !


----------



## Correll

LA RAM FAN said:


> MORE americans awake with their truthfil posts.
> 
> Reagan was a MONSTER to the poor and the middle class,even Ronald Reagan Jr said my dad did not care for the poor.Republicans should be ashamed !





Reagan won the Cold War and presided over a massive economic boom. 


YOur words are the ravings of a madman.


----------



## Marion Morrison

Toro said:


> Reagan was the greatest President of my lifetime.



Until Trump.





You know who the last good president before Trump was?

Gerald Ford.

Reagan wanted to do good, but Bush set him up to get shot, so he could run things for a while.

Reagan was a good man, Carter is a good man, too. Things are what they are.

Trump is the best president in my lifetime. My 80 year old uncle says the same thing.

Other old people do, too. Ones that lived under Truman, even.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Marion Morrison said:


> Until Trump.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You know who the last good president before Trump was?
> 
> Gerald Ford.
> 
> Reagan wanted to do good, but Bush set him up to get shot, so he could run things for a while.
> 
> Reagan was a good man, Carter is a good man, too. Things are what they are.
> 
> Trump is the best president in my lifetime. My 80 year old uncle says the same thing.
> 
> Other old people do, too. Ones that lived under Truman, even.


There it is,was looking for this thread,on a tablet now so can’t post the new stuff on the Gipper I found,mr Morrison sure has a warped opinion of a good man,if a mass murderer warmonger who had more people indicted in his administration than any other previous president ever and got America into the largest debt ever worse than all presidents combined makes a person a good president,then that is one sick mind someone has.beam me up Scotty,there is no intelligent life forms on this planet.

mr Morrison at least got something right in his babble here,the part on Trump being the best president in his lifetime.If people knew the great stuff he has done behind the scenes to clean up government corruption thst the msm media is not reporting,they would know he indeed is the best president in our lifetime,even better than the great jfk.he indeed is cleaning up government corruption like no other president ever,even behind the scenes out of office working with the military to do so.he truly is draining the swamp.He is the first president in my lifetime who did what he said he would do.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

u2scram said:


> Greg Palast
> 
> "In 1987, I found myself stuck in a crappy little town in Nicaragua named Chaguitillo. The people were kind enough, though hungry, except for one surly young man. His wife had just died of tuberculosis.
> 
> People don't die of TB if they get some antibiotics. But Ronald Reagan, big-hearted guy that he was, had put a lock-down embargo on medicine to Nicaragua because he didn't like the government that the people there had elected.
> 
> Ronnie grinned and cracked jokes while the young woman's lungs filled up and she stopped breathing. Reagan flashed that B-movie grin while they buried the mother of three."


        Sad that the brainwashed sheep of America cannot accept reality that the majority of our presidents we had ESPECIALLY Reagan,were all fir the most part,evil demonic men who gave hitler and stalin a run fir their money. Pretty much almost all of them in the 20th century thsts for sure.Reagan beyond a doubt one of them, thank god Trump is not one of them.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Reagan was all about bowing to Wall Street...
Open Borders that resulted in wage suppression for minorities and Blue Collar workers in construction.
Raygun partnered with Democrat Patrick Moynahan and every other US senator to pass laws that allowed Chinese and Japanese *Business Visas* to replace millions of Americans in the workforce.
Raygun signed the COBRA Act giving free health care to trespassers.
Raygun encouraged Off-Shoring in the guise of spreading Democracy and Capitalism when all it did was make the rich richer.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

We got the great RAYGUN to thank for that.

October 23 1983

*Beirut Marine Barracks Bombing Fast Facts*
CNN Library

Updated 4:23 PM ET, Mon October 7, 2019






US Marines searching for victims in Beirut eight days after an attack that killed 241 American service members on October 23, 1983.
(CNN)Here is a look at the 1983 bombing of a Marine compound in Beirut, Lebanon, that killed 241 US service personnel.

*Facts:
October 23, 1983 - *241 US service personnel -- including 220 Marines and 21 other service personnel -- are killed by a truck bomb at a Marine compound in Beirut, Lebanon.
Three hundred service members had been living at the four-story building at the airport in Beirut. There were 1,800 Marines stationed in Beirut at the time.
A multi-national force with units from France, Italy and the United Kingdom was also on peacekeeping duty in Lebanon at the same time.
At the same time the Marine barracks was hit, a suicide bomber drove a pickup truck full of explosives and crashed into a building housing French paratroopers. Approximately 58 French soldiers were killed in the attack.
This was the deadliest attack against US Marines since the battle over Iwo Jima in 1945.


----------



## whitehall

Sallow said:


> The right wing didn't have a problem calling Kerry a coward..now did it.
> 
> Personally..I don't think Reagan was a coward. In fact..he handled the assassination attempt in a very brave and admirable fashion.
> 
> However..dealing with an enemy while not having an mandate to do so and circumventing the Constitution to support pet causes..is despicable.


Nobody called Kerry a coward but he was a fraud. There's a difference. As a Swift Boat commander, Kerry was authorized to recommend his men for certain awards and they would always be authorized. What he did was recommend himself for a Purple Heart for a self inflicted wound when he caught a splinter in his ass from throwing a grenade into a cache of rice. Another Heart was self recommended when his finger was bleeding after a mine went off. Kerry recommended himself for a Silver Star for chasing and shooting an unarmed kid who had allegedly fired and missed the boat with an RPG. The Silver Star must have been the holy grail for future democrat politicians. LBJ recommended himself for a Silver Star for being a passenger in a plane that flew over enemy territory in WW2.


----------



## Correll

LA RAM FAN said:


> Reagan was all about bowing to Wall Street...
> Open Borders that resulted in wage suppression for minorities and Blue Collar workers in construction.
> Raygun partnered with Democrat Patrick Moynahan and every other US senator to pass laws that allowed Chinese and Japanese *Business Visas* to replace millions of Americans in the workforce.
> Raygun signed the COBRA Act giving free health care to trespassers.
> Raygun encouraged Off-Shoring in the guise of spreading Democracy and Capitalism when all it did was make the rich richer.




Funny. But you support "open borders" yourself, right? So, why are you pretending to be offended by it?


----------



## Dayton3

Sallow said:


> Are you saying that Reagan didn't make a deal with Iranian hostage takers to hold the hostages till after the election for weapons and airplane parts?


Don't you think it says something that those allegations have been investigated for more than 40 years and never proven?


----------



## whitehall

Dayton3 said:


> Don't you think it says something that those allegations have been investigated for more than 40 years and never proven?


Reagan had no power to negotiate with Iran as a civilian. Even when you consider the fact that the CIA was an incompetent bunch of political opportunists they would have caught on to a civilian negotiating with a foreign government for political gain.


----------



## DudleySmith

whitehall said:


> Nobody called Kerry a coward but he was a fraud. There's a difference. As a Swift Boat commander, Kerry was authorized to recommend his men for certain awards and they would always be authorized. What he did was recommend himself for a Purple Heart for a self inflicted wound when he caught a splinter in his ass from throwing a grenade into a cache of rice. Another Heart was self recommended when his finger was bleeding after a mine went off. Kerry recommended himself for a Silver Star for chasing and shooting an unarmed kid who had allegedly fired and missed the boat with an RPG. The Silver Star must have been the holy grail for future democrat politicians. LBJ recommended himself for a Silver Star for being a passenger in a plane that flew over enemy territory in WW2.



Rubbish. He saw more of the war than Saint Ronald did, as well as more than a lot of other Republicans, small as it was. The last Republican to see combat was .... who? Teddy Roosevelt?


----------



## Dayton3

DudleySmith said:


> Rubbish. He saw more of the war than Saint Ronald did, as well as more than a lot of other Republicans, small as it was. The last Republican to see combat was .... who? Teddy Roosevelt?


 Have you forgotten George H.W. Bush?


----------



## Dayton3

whitehall said:


> Reagan had no power to negotiate with Iran as a civilian. Even when you consider the fact that the CIA was an incompetent bunch of political opportunists they would have caught on to a civilian negotiating with a foreign government for political gain.



Why didn't they?


----------



## DudleySmith

Dayton3 said:


> Have you forgotten George H.W. Bush?



He bailed out. Johnson didn't. And, he didn't see any hand to hand combat or battles, he was an airman.


----------



## Dayton3

DudleySmith said:


> He bailed out. Johnson didn't. And, he didn't see any hand to hand combat or battles, he was an airman.


 He bailed out because he was shot down. 

And hand to hand combat is relatively rare.


----------



## Dayton3

DudleySmith said:


> He bailed out. Johnson didn't. And, he didn't see any hand to hand combat or battles, he was an airman.


No one is even sure that LBJs aircraft was even fired on.


----------



## DudleySmith

Dayton3 said:


> No one is even sure that LBJs aircraft was even fired on.



According to the same author cited in the OP, Dallek, it was, and it was a mission type where 25% losses were the norm. He decided he was going to help a turret gunner and stayed there and watched through the bubble the whole trip, instead of hiding somewhere. I don't think it rated a Silver Star, though, but MacArthur wanted to brown nose a little hoping to get a bigger budget and LBJ never ran around bragging about it. He was a Reserve officer and in the military; whether the LBJ haters like it or not isn't a real point.


----------



## Dayton3

Sallow said:


> The contras kidnapped, raped and murdered nuns.
> 
> Reagan supported that.



So?   Why the big deal about violence directed at nuns anyway?  

In wars,   innocent people get killed.


----------



## Dayton3

DudleySmith said:


> According to the same author cited in the OP, Dallek, it was, and it was a mission type where 25% losses were the norm. He decided he was going to help a turret gunner and stayed there and watched through the bubble the whole trip, instead of hiding somewhere. I don't think it rated a Silver Star, though, but MacArthur wanted to brown nose a little hoping to get a bigger budget and LBJ never ran around bragging about it. He was a Reserve officer and in the military; whether the LBJ haters like it or not isn't a real point.


They don't come anywhere remotely equaling George H.W. Bush's two dozen or so combat missions.


----------



## DudleySmith

Dayton3 said:


> Don't you think it says something that those allegations have been investigated for more than 40 years and never proven?



Hard to get tried for crimes when you appoint the AG and a lot of judges,


----------



## Dayton3

DudleySmith said:


> Hard to get tried for crimes when you appoint the AG and a lot of judges,


 
Appointing people to their position does not mean you will automatically get favors from them.

Didn't work for Donald Trump.


----------



## DudleySmith

Dayton3 said:


> Appointing people to their position does not mean you will automatically get favors from them.
> 
> Didn't work for Donald Trump.



Yes, it does mean you get favors, and Trump was never part of the Good Ole Gimps Club, and pissed in a lot of the establishments' Wheaties on the left and right both, not that there is any big difference between the RNC and DNC anyway. If there weren't favors involved or protection money to pay, nobody would ever donate to their campaigns at all, knowing how many of them are pure scum.


----------



## DudleySmith

Dayton3 said:


> They don't come anywhere remotely equaling George H.W. Bush's two dozen or so combat missions.



He got like 6 medals or something for one raid, and was the only survivor. When you're a Senator's and a big banker's relative you tend to win a lot of medals in wars.


----------



## Dayton3

DudleySmith said:


> He got like 6 medals or something for one raid, and was the only survivor. When you're a Senator's and a big banker's relative you tend to win a lot of medals in wars.



He flew 58 combat missions.    And he didn't have to fly them in the first place as he lied about his age to become one of he youngest combat pilots in the U.S. military.


----------



## DudleySmith

Dayton3 said:


> He flew 58 combat missions.    And he didn't have to fly them in the first place as he lied about his age to become one of he youngest combat pilots in the U.S. military.



lol he didn't lie about his age, he simply had the political pull from Daddy to get his rank and choose his own slot. '58 missions'? According to who?


----------



## Dayton3

DudleySmith said:


> lol he didn't lie about his age, he simply had the political pull from Daddy to get his rank and choose his own slot. '58 missions'?



Prove it.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Correll said:


> Funny. But you support "open borders" yourself, right? So, why are you pretending to be offended by it?


uhhh you CLEARLY have me mixed up with someone else cause everybody that knows me knows you are full of shit and that is the biggest lie about me.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Correll said:


> A lot of people have bad things to say about Carter, but it is not because of his military service.
> 
> 
> You almost seem to be implying that having military service should give you a pass on criticism.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carter didn't try to clean up corruption, he was against, as you are, covert operations.
> 
> 
> That's a controversial position, in this world, and more so during the Cold War, when the KGB was all over the planet, doing covert operations.
> 
> 
> Are you sorry that the Soviets didn't get to finish their program of genocide in Afghanistan and turn it into a good marxist country?
> 
> Because it was a CIA covert programs that stopped that genocide.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You keep using that word. I do not think it means what you think it means.


thanks for proving you are a fucking liar troll,Its very well known carter tried to clean up corruption,you idiot,Carter fired war monger and mass murder future president Bush as CIA director FAC and brought in Stansfiled Turner top replace him,FACT, Turner then cleaned up the corruption of the CIA that Ford was running who was in on the coverup of the JFK assassination on the warren commission firing all covert CIA operaters, FACT,  you have been exposed as a fucking paid lying troll for langley, especially after your lies about me that i want open border when everybody that knows me knows thtat pisses me off,YOU are the one that wants open borders you fucking America hating troll. thank god for the ignore list,one more to add to it.


----------



## Dayton3

LA RAM FAN said:


> thanks for proving you are a fucking liar troll,Its very well known carter tried to clean up corruption,you idiot,Carter fired war monger and mass murder future president Bush as CIA director FAC and brought in Stansfiled Turner top replace him,FACT, Turner then cleaned up the corruption of the CIA that Ford was running who was in on the coverup of the JFK assassination on the warren commission firing all covert CIA operaters, FACT,  you have been exposed as a fucking paid lying troll for langley, especially after your lies about me that i want open border when everybody that knows me knows thtat pisses me off,YOU are the one that wants open borders you fucking America hating troll. thank god for the ignore list,one more to add to it.



complete idiocy on your part at all levels.


----------



## Correll

LA RAM FAN said:


> uhhh you CLEARLY have me mixed up with someone else cause everybody that knows me knows you are full of shit and that is the biggest lie about me.




You leftards, support open borders. YOu lie when you claim you don't,


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Correll said:


> You leftards, support open borders. YOu lie when you claim you don't,


I thought I had put you on ignore trollboy liar.time to rectify that mistake now.


----------



## Correll

LA RAM FAN said:


> I thought I had put you on ignore trollboy liar.time to rectify that mistake now.




Said the open border supporting troll boy.


----------



## whitehall

DudleySmith said:


> Rubbish. He saw more of the war than Saint Ronald did, as well as more than a lot of other Republicans, small as it was. The last Republican to see combat was .... who? Teddy Roosevelt?


He saw more of the war? Is that a line from some song? Ronnie saved more lives as a lifeguard. Kerry was a political opportunist who used his rank for political gain. Three Hearts and out was the mantra in Nam but few ground Troops ever saw a Heart for a frivolous sore finger or a wound that was self inflicted. Officers were trusted to do the right thing but when they acted independently for self serving purposes the system looked the other way.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

He told people what they wanted to hear: taxes are bad, government is bad, gay people are bad, Black people are shiftless and lazy and stealing money from White people by being on welfare, Russia’s the enemy, all that stuff. And he was folksy about it.



What was it like in the US when Ronald Reagan was president?
During his two terms in the White House (1981–89), Reagan presided over a widening gap between the rich and everyone else, declining wages and living standards for working families, an assault on labor unions as a vehicle to lift Americans into the middle class, a dramatic increase in poverty and homelessness, and the consolidation and deregulation of the financial industry that led to the mortgage meltdown, foreclosure epidemic and lingering recession.
These trends were not caused by inevitable social and economic forces. They resulted from Reagan’s policy and political choices based on an underlying “you’re on your own” ideology.
Reagan is often lauded as “the great communicator,” but what he often communicated were lies and distortions. For example, during his stump speeches, while dutifully promising to roll back welfare, Reagan often told the story of a so-called “welfare queen” in Chicago who drove a Cadillac and had ripped off $150,000 from the government using eighty aliases, thirty addresses, a dozen Social Security cards and four fictional dead husbands. Journalists searched for this “welfare cheat” in the hopes of interviewing her and discovered that she didn’t exist. But this phony imagery of “welfare cheats” persisted and helped lay the groundwork for cuts to programs that help the poor, including children.
Reagan’s most famous statement—“Government is not a solution to our problem. Government is the problem”—has become the unofficial slogan for the recent resurgence of right-wing extremism. The rants of Glenn Beck and Rush Limbaugh, the lunacy of Tea Party, the policy ideas promulgated by propaganda outfits like the Cato Institute and the Heritage Foundation masquerading as think tanks and the takeover of the Republican Party by its most conservative wing were all incubated during the Reagan years. Indeed, they all claim to be carrying out the Reagan Revolution.
What did that revolution bring us?
Many Americans credit Reagan with reducing the size of government. In reality, he increased government spending, cut taxes and turned the United States from a creditor to a debtor nation. During his presidency, Reagan escalated the military budget while slashing funds for domestic programs that assisted working-class Americans and protected consumers and the environment. Not surprisingly, both George H.W. Bush and George W. Bush followed in Reagan’s footsteps.
But, unfortunately, so did Bill Clinton. During his first campaign for the presidency, Clinton correctly observed that “the Reagan-Bush years have exalted private gain over public obligation, special interests over the common good, wealth and fame over work and family. The 1980s ushered in a Gilded Age of greed and selfishness, of irresponsibility and excess, and of neglect.” But a few years later, as president, Clinton proclaimed, echoing Reagan, that “the era of big government is over,” which he carried out by slashing welfare benefits for poor children.
Indeed, Reagan’s most important domestic legacy is our government’s weakened ability to do its job protecting families, consumers, workers and the environment.
How did Reagan revise America’s thinking about the role of government? Before Reagan took office, the American public was already growing more skeptical about government and politicians, exacerbated by the lies told by Presidents Lyndon Johnson and Richard Nixon about the Vietnam war, Nixon’s Watergate scandal and President Jimmy Carter’s inability to deal with the twin problems of rising prices and unemployment, often called “stagflation.” But Reagan—with his avuncular style, optimism and just-plain-folks demeanor—turned government-bashing into an art form.
And he had a lot of help. Accompanying the Reagan era was the rise of a well-oiled corporate-funded conservative propaganda machine—including think tanks and lobby groups, endowed professorships at universities, legal advocacy organizations, magazines, and college student internships to train the next generation—designed to demonize activist government and glorify unregulated markets. Years before Rush Limbaugh began his radio ministry to his conservative congregation of ditto-heads, Reagan and this right-wing echo chamber were on the job.
Reagan’s fans give him credit for restoring the nation’s prosperity. But whatever economic growth occurred during the Reagan years mostly benefitted those already well off. The income gap between the rich and everyone else in America widened. Wages for the average worker declined and the nation’s homeownership rate fell. During Reagan’s two terms in the White House, the minimum wage was frozen at $3.35 an hour, while prices rose, thus eroding the standard of living of millions of low-wage workers. The number of people living beneath the federal poverty line rose from 26.1 million in 1979 to 32.7 million in 1988. Meanwhile, the rich got much richer. By the end of the decade, the richest 1 percent of Americans had 39 percent of the nation’s wealth.
After signing the Garn–St. Germain Depository Institutions Act in 1982, Reagan presided over the dramatic deregulation of the nation’s savings-and-loan industry. The law allowed S&Ls to end their reliance on home mortgages and permitted banks to provide adjustable-rate mortgage loans. The S&Ls began a decade-long orgy of real estate speculation, mismanagement and fraud. The industry indulged in a wild ride of merger mania, with banks and S&Ls gobbling each other up and making loans to finance shopping malls, golf courses, office buildings and condo projects that had no financial logic other than a quick-buck profit.
When the dust settled in the late 1980s, hundreds of S&Ls and banks had gone under, billions of dollars of commercial loans were useless and the federal government was left to bail out the depositors whose money the speculators had looted to the tune of over $130 billion.
Under Reagan, government’s role shifted from policing Wall Street and protecting consumers to a see-no-evil enabler, encouraging banks to engage in irresponsible practices. This was just the first chapter in the slide towards today’s financial crisis. Things got even worse—much worse—in the decades after Reagan left office. Both Bushes, as well as Clinton, took up where Reagan left off in granting banks and insurance companies permission to wreak havoc on consumers and the economy. This lead to the epidemic of subprime loans and foreclosures of the past three years and the costly federal bail-out of “too big to fail” Wall Street banks.
Reagan’s indifference to urban problems was legendary. Early in his presidency, at a White House reception, Reagan greeted the only black member of his Cabinet, Housing and Urban Development (HUD) Secretary Samuel Pierce, saying: “How are you, Mr. Mayor? I’m glad to meet you. How are things in your city?”
Reagan not only failed to recognize his own HUD Secretary, he failed to deal with the growing corruption scandal at the agency that resulted in the indictment and conviction of top Reagan administration officials for illegally targeting housing subsidies to politically connected developers. Pierce and others rigged the allocation of subsidies for housing projects to favor Reagan’s campaign contributors and GOP lobbyists, such as former Interior Secretary James Watt. Fortunately for Reagan, the “HUD Scandal” wasn’t uncovered until he’d left office.
Reagan didn’t invent the pay-to-play game or the revolving door of top government officials becoming well-paid lobbyists and government contractors. But his hands-off attitude toward government oversight contributed to the deepening culture of corruption in our nation’s capital.
The 1980s saw pervasive racial discrimination by banks, real estate agents and landlords, unmonitored by the Reagan administration. Community groups uncovered blatant redlining by banks. But Reagan’s HUD and Department of Justice failed to prosecute or sanction banks that violated the Community Reinvestment Act, which prohibits racial discrimination in lending. During that time, of the 40,000 applications from banks requesting permission to expand their operations, Reagan’s bank regulators denied only eight of them on grounds of violating CRA regulations.
The declining fiscal fortunes of America’s cities began during the Reagan years. By the end of his second term, federal assistance to local governments had been slashed by 60 percent. Reagan eliminated general revenue sharing to cities, cut funding for public service jobs and job training, almost dismantled federally funded legal services for the poor, cut the antipoverty Community Development Block Grant program and reduced funds for public transit.
These cutbacks had a disastrous effect on cities with high levels of poverty and limited property tax bases, many of which depended on federal aid to provide basic services. In 1980 federal dollars accounted for 22 percent of big city budgets. By the end of Reagan’s second term, federal aid was only 6 percent. The consequences were devastating to urban schools and libraries, municipal hospitals and clinics, and sanitation, police and fire departments—many of which had to shut their doors. Many cities still haven’t recovered from the downward spiral started during the Gipper’s presidency.
The most dramatic cut in domestic spending during the Reagan years was for low-income housing subsidies. In his first year in office, Reagan cut the budget for public housing and Section 8 rent subsidies in half. Congress thwarted his plan to wide out federal housing assistance to the poor altogether, but he got much of what he sought. In the 1980s the proportion of the eligible poor who received federal housing subsidies declined substantially.
Another of Reagan’s enduring legacies is the steep increase in the number of homeless people, which by the late 1980s had swollen to 600,000 on any given night—and 1.2 million over the course of a year. Many were Vietnam veterans, children and laid-off workers.
In early 1984 on “Good Morning America,” Reagan defended himself against charges of callousness toward the poor in a classic blaming-the-victim statement. He said that “people who are sleeping on the grates…the homeless…are homeless, you might say, by choice.”
Since his death, we’ve named a major airport, many schools and lots of streets after Ronald Reagan. Perhaps now, as we celebrate the centennial of his birth, a more fitting tribute to his legacy would be for each American city to name a park bench—where at least one homeless person sleeps every night—in honor of our fortieth president. By Peter Dreier


----------



## LA RAM FAN

He told people what they wanted to hear: taxes are bad, government is bad, gay people are bad, Black people are shiftless and lazy and stealing money from White people by being on welfare, Russia’s the enemy, all that stuff. And he was folksy about it.



so very very true,this person totally hit the nail on the head. Reagan told the people what they wanted to hear and they swallowed it hook,line and sinker thinking he was their saviour and still are so stupud,they are ignorant to what a warmonger mass murderer he was.


----------



## Dayton3

LA RAM FAN said:


> He told people what they wanted to hear: taxes are bad, government is bad, gay people are bad, Black people are shiftless and lazy and stealing money from White people by being on welfare, Russia’s the enemy, all that stuff. And he was folksy about it.
> 
> 
> 
> so very very true,this person totally hit the nail on the head. Reagan told the people what they wanted to hear and they swallowed it hook,line and sinker thinking he was their saviour and still are so stupud,they are ignorant to what a warmonger mass murderer he was.



How was Reagan a "warmonger mass murderer"?


----------



## Correll

LA RAM FAN said:


> He told people what they wanted to hear: taxes are bad, government is bad, gay people are bad, Black people are shiftless and lazy and stealing money from White people by being on welfare, Russia’s the enemy, all that stuff. And he was folksy about it.



1. Taxes are bad. Especially overly high taxes. 

2. Government is bad, especially overly intrusive government.

3. Reagan never said that gay people were bad, you are lying.

4. Reagan never said that black people are shiftless and lazy, you are lying. 

5. Russia was the enemy. THey didn't hav  ten thousand tanks in the middle of Europe because they were are friend. 

6. He was folksy. People like that. That is the one true thing you said. The rest of your post looked like garbage. If you wanted it read, you would have posted it in smaller pieces with less bullshit.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Someone farted in here after my last post,thank god for the iggie.


----------



## Dayton3

LA RAM FAN said:


> Someone farted in here after my last post,thank god for the iggie.


In other words your position is so lame that you can't even be bothered to support it.

Concession accepted.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

__





						A Visit With a Person of High Strangeness Reagan and the Occult
					

A Visit With A Person of High Strangeness



					www.highstrangeness.tv


----------



## Dayton3

LA RAM FAN said:


> He told people what they wanted to hear: taxes are bad, government is bad, gay people are bad, Black people are shiftless and lazy and stealing money from White people by being on welfare, Russia’s the enemy, all that stuff. And he was folksy about it.
> 
> 
> 
> so very very true,this person totally hit the nail on the head. Reagan told the people what they wanted to hear and they swallowed it hook,line and sinker thinking he was their saviour and still are so stupud,they are ignorant to what a warmonger mass murderer he was.


How was President Ronald Reagan a "warmonger" or a "mass murderer".

The U.S. invaded all of ONE country while he was president.   Grenada.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

did not take long before one of the resident butthurt trolls on Reagan jumped in i see.


----------



## daveman

LA RAM FAN said:


> ...Russia’s the enemy...


Democrats have stolen that line.


----------



## TheParser

A lot of "experts" agree that sanctions end up hurting a lot of ordinary people.

The rich and powerful always find a way around the sanctions.

And those "experts" say that the United States has the ability to really harm almost any other nation because New York City is truly the financial center of the world. (So maybe China took seriously President Biden's warning NOT to help Russia against Ukraine. Or the dreaded word "sanctions" would be employed.)


----------



## Uncensored2008

Sallow said:


> Are you saying that Reagan didn't make a deal with Iranian hostage takers to hold the hostages till after the election for weapons and airplane parts?
> 
> Are you saying that Reagan then didn't use the funds from those deals to secretly fund the Contras, explicitly violating an act of Congress?
> 
> Not sure..just want to be clear here.



ROFL

You really are full of shit.


----------



## Michael1985

Sallow said:


> Are you saying that Reagan didn't make a deal with Iranian hostage takers to hold the hostages till after the election for weapons and airplane parts?
> 
> Are you saying that Reagan then didn't use the funds from those deals to secretly fund the Contras, explicitly violating an act of Congress?
> 
> Not sure..just want to be clear here.


Yours is a classic case of "whataboutism".


----------



## Uncensored2008

Sallow said:


> Are you saying that Reagan didn't make a deal with Iranian hostage takers to hold the hostages till after the election for weapons and airplane parts?


*




The hat looks great on you!*



Sallow said:


> Are you saying that Reagan then didn't use the funds from those deals to secretly fund the Contras, explicitly violating an act of Congress?
> 
> Not sure..just want to be clear here.



Herpaderpity derp.

It's great to see the long debunked conspiracy bullshit from the 1980's bubble up in you Alzheimer's ravaged mind...


----------



## LA RAM FAN

contiuning to expose the REAL asswiipe traiterous ronnie reagan,









						Photos: Dr. Anthony Fauci's career under 7 US presidents | CNN
					

Dr. Anthony Fauci, who has been a prominent figure throughout the Covid-19 pandemic, is stepping down at the end of this year, marking the end of nearly four decades as the nation's top infectious disease expert.




					www.cnn.com
				




i wish politicial chic the biggest reagan asskisser came over to this thread, she talks about how evil fauchi is for his vaccines yet she wont own up to it that Reagan hired him in 84 to develop the vaccines.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

reagan was also a pedophile.


----------



## Correll

LA RAM FAN said:


> contiuning to expose the REAL asswiipe traiterous ronnie reagan,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Photos: Dr. Anthony Fauci's career under 7 US presidents | CNN
> 
> 
> Dr. Anthony Fauci, who has been a prominent figure throughout the Covid-19 pandemic, is stepping down at the end of this year, marking the end of nearly four decades as the nation's top infectious disease expert.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cnn.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i wish politicial chic the biggest reagan asskisser came over to this thread, she talks about how evil fauchi is for his vaccines yet she wont own up to it that Reagan hired him in 84 to develop the vaccines.




My god, you are bat shit crazy.


----------



## BackAgain

Shitty bait threads like this are shitty.  Plus: unclean start. Plus: wrong forum. The basement is down below.


----------



## Dayton3

LA RAM FAN said:


> contiuning to expose the REAL asswiipe traiterous ronnie reagan,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Photos: Dr. Anthony Fauci's career under 7 US presidents | CNN
> 
> 
> Dr. Anthony Fauci, who has been a prominent figure throughout the Covid-19 pandemic, is stepping down at the end of this year, marking the end of nearly four decades as the nation's top infectious disease expert.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cnn.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i wish politicial chic the biggest reagan asskisser came over to this thread, she talks about how evil fauchi is for his vaccines yet she wont own up to it that Reagan hired him in 84 to develop the vaccines.



Anyone who insults Ronald Reagan in such a manner is a traitorous jerk.


----------



## Uncensored2008

LA RAM FAN said:


> reagan was also a pedophile.



Off your meds again, I see.


----------



## Mushroom

u2scram said:


> People don't die of TB if they get some antibiotics. But Ronald Reagan, big-hearted guy that he was, had put a lock-down embargo on medicine to Nicaragua because he didn't like the government that the people there had elected.



Well, correct me if I am wrong, but was not Nicaragua at the time run by the Sandinistas?  A government hostile to the US and all other nations in the area allied with the US?

And was the US the only source of antibiotics?

Because it seems to me that Nicaragua was closely allied with both the Cubans and the Soviet Union at that time.  Were they not willing or able to give them these antibiotics?

Seems to me you are basically whining after you and your wife get a nasty divorce, that you are pissed her dad will still not loan you money.

And FYI, "Embargo" means only that you will not sell them your own items.  The US never said that nobody else could sell them medical supplies.  An embargo is not a blockade.

So this leaves me a question, why was nobody else giving or selling Nicaragua antibiotics?  Especially their allies.


----------



## whitehall

An eleven year old post resurfaces. Lefties must be getting desperate.


----------



## georgephillip

Reagan made greed the single animating principle of the modern Republican Party?

The Reagan Revolution Changed America's Values to "Greed Is Good" - Can We Take Them Back?

*"Thus, greed has become the animating principle that drives the entire Republican Party of today. 

"The only function of government, in their minds, should be to help the greediest in America make a buck.

"Public schools* *don’t promote greed or make anybody money, Republicans note, so they should be destroyed to pave the way for profitable private schools.* 

"This is why Republicans across the country are attacking schools and school boards and Ron DeSantis has rigged the rules in Florida to allow a waitress without a college degree to become a 3rd grade public school teacher, even though her only credential is that her husband was once a military veteran."


----------



## Uncensored2008

georgephillip said:


> Reagan made greed the single animating principle of the modern Republican Party?
> 
> The Reagan Revolution Changed America's Values to "Greed Is Good" - Can We Take Them Back?
> 
> *"Thus, greed has become the animating principle that drives the entire Republican Party of today.
> 
> "The only function of government, in their minds, should be to help the greediest in America make a buck.
> 
> "Public schools* *don’t promote greed or make anybody money, Republicans note, so they should be destroyed to pave the way for profitable private schools.*
> 
> "This is why Republicans across the country are attacking schools and school boards and Ron DeSantis has rigged the rules in Florida to allow a waitress without a college degree to become a 3rd grade public school teacher, even though her only credential is that her husband was once a military veteran."


 An 11 year old post resurfaces, and George with the maturity of an 11 year old spews idiocy about it.


----------



## georgephillip

Uncensored2008 said:


> An 11 year old post resurfaces, and George with the maturity of an 11 year old spews idiocy about it.


How old is neoliberalism?




"Reagan dropped the top tax rate from the 74% he inherited when he came into office to 28%..."



42

"You Can Thank Ronald Reagan for the Economic Shitstorm to Come"​Opinion | You Can Thank Ronald Reagan for the Economic Shitstorm to Come


----------



## Meathead

u2scram said:


> Greg Palast
> 
> "In 1987, I found myself stuck in a crappy little town in Nicaragua named Chaguitillo. The people were kind enough, though hungry, except for one surly young man. His wife had just died of tuberculosis.
> 
> People don't die of TB if they get some antibiotics. But Ronald Reagan, big-hearted guy that he was, had put a lock-down embargo on medicine to Nicaragua because he didn't like the government that the people there had elected.
> 
> Ronnie grinned and cracked jokes while the young woman's lungs filled up and she stopped breathing. Reagan flashed that B-movie grin while they buried the mother of three."


I see we were having a bad day.


----------



## Mushroom

georgephillip said:


> 42



Your reference is "commondreams.org"?  A highly biased far-left blog that tries to claim to be neutral?

Give me a break.

Oh, and this is another of their "top stories" today"



> Bless the Lentils: Get These Menaces Off Our Streets, and Deflate, Deflate, Deflate





> *America's ambitious if* deeply imperfect new climate bill is a modest step toward confronting a climate emergency that "has been declared over and over by Nature and by human suffering" - 2,000 dead of heat in Spain and Portugal, temperatures "unlivable for humans" in Pakistan, dying coral reefs in Australia and billions of dead Pacific sea creatures and catastrophic grain crop failures almost everywhere. Still, many say it is past time for "business as usual to halt." Armed with righteous rage, bags of lentils and the vow to ensure the world's richest countries "cannot ignore the crisis," enter an anonymous collective of activists proclaiming, "We are the Tyre Extinguishers." Arguing that years of reasonable actions and polite protests have failed, they've taken to their still-polluted streets with acts of minor, pesky sabotage against gas-guzzling SUVs - startlingly, the 2nd-largest cause of soaring global carbon dioxide emissions - by deflating their tires under cover of night. Since March, they've "disarmed" nearly 6,500 SUVs in Austria, Canada, Germany, Sweden, France, the U.K., and now the U.S. Their goal: "To show that the welfare of the planet comes before individual freedom. We have to try everything."











						Opinion | Bless the Lentils: Get These Menaces Off Our Streets, and Deflate, Deflate, Deflate
					

Rankled by sluggish action on climate change, an anonymous collective of "tyre Extinguishers" around the world have taken to their polluted streets with acts of sabotage to "disarm" gas-guzzling SUVs - startlingly, the 2nd-biggest cause of soaring carbon dioxide emissions - by deflating their...




					www.commondreams.org
				




They are actually praising people who vandalize private property.  And you think this is the kind of site that makes for a good reference?  What next, quoting an ELF website for climate and environmental information?


----------



## Soupnazi630

Sallow said:


> Are you saying that Reagan didn't make a deal with Iranian hostage takers to hold the hostages till after the election for weapons and airplane parts?
> 
> Are you saying that Reagan then didn't use the funds from those deals to secretly fund the Contras, explicitly violating an act of Congress?
> 
> Not sure..just want to be clear here.


That is correct.

There was never a deal to hold the hostages till after the election


----------



## georgephillip

Mushroom said:


> Your reference is "commondreams.org"?  A highly biased far-left blog that tries to claim to be neutral?
> 
> Give me a break.
> 
> Oh, and this is another of their "top stories" today"
> 
> ​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Opinion | Bless the Lentils: Get These Menaces Off Our Streets, and Deflate, Deflate, Deflate
> 
> 
> Rankled by sluggish action on climate change, an anonymous collective of "tyre Extinguishers" around the world have taken to their polluted streets with acts of sabotage to "disarm" gas-guzzling SUVs - startlingly, the 2nd-biggest cause of soaring carbon dioxide emissions - by deflating their...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.commondreams.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They are actually praising people who vandalize private property.  And you think this is the kind of site that makes for a good reference?  What next, quoting an ELF website for climate and environmental information?


What's your opinion of Thom Hartmann, the author of my link? Do you think you know more about the effects of the Reagan Revolution than he does?

Opinion | You Can Thank Ronald Reagan for the Economic Shitstorm to Come
"You Can Thank Ronald Reagan for the Economic Shitstorm to Come​"In addition to an economy held together with the baling-wire of Fed stimulus (that’s ending), both the U.S. and the world are facing a wild spectrum of assaults that could have huge economic impacts.




THOM HARTMANN"


----------



## Dayton3

georgephillip said:


> What's your opinion of Thom Hartmann, the author of my link? Do you think you know more about the effects of the Reagan Revolution than he does?
> 
> Opinion | You Can Thank Ronald Reagan for the Economic Shitstorm to Come
> "You Can Thank Ronald Reagan for the Economic Shitstorm to Come​"In addition to an economy held together with the baling-wire of Fed stimulus (that’s ending), both the U.S. and the world are facing a wild spectrum of assaults that could have huge economic impacts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THOM HARTMANN"



bummer if true.


----------



## rupol2000

*What naive slander comes from the scum who are trying to challenge the Greatness of Reagan.*

*Reagan funded the Contras in Nicaragua. They are freedom fighters against the communist plague.*


----------



## LA RAM FAN

whitehall said:


> An eleven year old post resurfaces. Lefties must be getting desperate.


Another Reagan ass kisser who when unable to debunk the mountains of evidence in this thread of Reagan’s crimes against mankind,can only offer up a sentence like this as his rebuttal.priceless.  

They are really getting desperate calling pesky facts of his corruption they have failed to refute as slander and saying the greatness of Reagan never bothering to read the mountains of evidence of his corruption in this thread proving what horrible debaters they are unable to stand toe to toe in a debate.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

georgephillip said:


> Reagan made greed the single animating principle of the modern Republican Party?
> 
> The Reagan Revolution Changed America's Values to "Greed Is Good" - Can We Take Them Back?
> 
> *"Thus, greed has become the animating principle that drives the entire Republican Party of today.
> 
> "The only function of government, in their minds, should be to help the greediest in America make a buck.
> 
> "Public schools* *don’t promote greed or make anybody money, Republicans note, so they should be destroyed to pave the way for profitable private schools.*
> 
> "This is why Republicans across the country are attacking schools and school boards and Ron DeSantis has rigged the rules in Florida to allow a waitress without a college degree to become a 3rd grade public school teacher, even though her only credential is that her husband was once a military veteran."





georgephillip said:


> What's your opinion of Thom Hartmann, the author of my link? Do you think you know more about the effects of the Reagan Revolution than he does?
> 
> Opinion | You Can Thank Ronald Reagan for the Economic Shitstorm to Come
> "You Can Thank Ronald Reagan for the Economic Shitstorm to Come​"In addition to an economy held together with the baling-wire of Fed stimulus (that’s ending), both the U.S. and the world are facing a wild spectrum of assaults that could have huge economic impacts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THOM HARTMANN"


Who cares what stupid fuck mushrooms opinion is,he proves in spades constantly he is a paid shill for langley still trying to this day incredibly,to try and get everybody to believe in his fantasy the Warren commission was correct thst a magic bullet killed kennedy with his lone gunman fantasy,I’m serious,I’m not making this shit up,ask him.  so that being known,WHY would any sane person care what some retard who believes in magic bullets thinks? You probably never knew that one about him what a retard  he is I have to assume the fact you cared what the trolls opinion is.    

Thank god for the ignore list,the reaganut zombies as you have seen,refuse to look at the mountains of evidence on this thread Reagan ran the most corrupt administration ever at the time and got the ball rolling fir the destruction of America that’s going on now.when they can’t refute the facts of his corruption,they post a laughing smile in defeat knowing they have been checkmated or they do what Whitehall did,post a lame ass one liner in frustration they have been checkmated. 


We obviously have some commies here the fact they call a mass murderer who Harlan the most corrupt administration ever of any president,saying the greatness of Reagan.


----------



## BackAgain

This fully retarded bait thread (regardless of its age) still belongs in the basement.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

LA RAM FAN said:


> reagan was also a pedophile.


As always,when facts of Reagan’s corruption are exposed as this video shows,when the reaganut zombies are cornered and cannot refute them,they try and laugh off the facts knowing they are backed up against the wall with nowhere to run. 

The Reaganut zombies like Whitehall for example,will try and tell us if we witness a bank robber who is a friend of his rob a bank,if we report what we see to a cop thst their friend bank robber robbed a bank,they consider us leftists and that we are tearing down the greatness of their bank robber friend cause they are so much in denial mode that their friend robbed a bank despite the mountains of evidence on their friend.comedy gold their Hail Marys they throw on Reagan’s corruption..                      


This is trollboy Whitehall.


----------



## georgephillip

Dayton3 said:


> bummer if true.


If it's true finance capitalism has replaced the industrial capitalism that made the US the leading global economy for a century, the current levels of public and private debt don't provide much economic hope for 90% of Americans.

Reaganomics Sucked Wealth up, Did Not Trickle it Down

"When Reagan took office in 1979, the wealthiest 1 percent of Americans got 29 percent of the revenue accruing to wealth. Interest, dividends, rent, and capital gains. 

"By 2004 they’d doubled that proportion to 59 percent of the returns to wealth. 

"So the economic growth did not accrue to labor. Labor’s living standards and real wages have not increased since 1979. 

"During all of Reagan and Bush and Clinton, their living standards didn’t go up. 

"So the economic growth was all in the overhead of the financial sector. It was all rentier growth."

Imho, the US economy has never recovered from the 2008 looting for the vast majority of Americans. Now we've seen Covid produce another economic downturn the US dollar as we know it may not survive, and that would be a total bummer.


----------



## Dayton3

LA RAM FAN said:


> Another Reagan ass kisser who when unable to debunk the mountains of evidence in this thread of Reagan’s crimes against mankind,can only offer up a sentence like this as his rebuttal.priceless.
> 
> They are really getting desperate calling pesky facts of his corruption they have failed to refute as slander and saying the greatness of Reagan never bothering to read the mountains of evidence of his corruption in this thread proving what horrible debaters they are unable to stand toe to toe in a debate.



Are you one of those whining because Reagan killed some communists here and there? 

Your side lost the Cold War.   Get over it.


----------



## Dayton3

georgephillip said:


> "When Reagan took office in 1979, the wealthiest 1 percent of Americans got 29 percent of the revenue accruing to wealth. Interest, dividends, rent, and capital gains.


Reagan took office in 1981, not 1979.

If you can't get the most basic of facts right why should anyone listen to anything else you post?


----------



## LA RAM FAN

georgephillip said:


> If it's true finance capitalism has replaced the industrial capitalism that made the US the leading global economy for a century, the current levels of public and private debt don't provide much economic hope for 90% of Americans.
> 
> Reaganomics Sucked Wealth up, Did Not Trickle it Down
> 
> "When Reagan took office in 1979, the wealthiest 1 percent of Americans got 29 percent of the revenue accruing to wealth. Interest, dividends, rent, and capital gains.
> 
> "By 2004 they’d doubled that proportion to 59 percent of the returns to wealth.
> 
> "So the economic growth did not accrue to labor. Labor’s living standards and real wages have not increased since 1979.
> 
> "During all of Reagan and Bush and Clinton, their living standards didn’t go up.
> 
> "So the economic growth was all in the overhead of the financial sector. It was all rentier growth."





georgephillip said:


> Imho, the US economy has never recovered from the 2008 looting for the vast majority of Americans. Now we've seen Covid produce another economic downturn the US dollar as we know it may not survive, and that would be a total bummer.


 The Reaganut brainwashed zombies of course will never read that article sense it has too many pesky facts in it that tear down their hero.  They will just start calling you names like your a leftist and the like,shooting the messenger instead of addressing his corruption so they can feel good about themselves. It’s always so much easier fir them to shoot the messenger instead of the evidence you post and the source where it came from.


----------



## georgephillip

Dayton3 said:


> Reagan took office in 1981, not 1979.
> 
> If you can't get the most basic of facts right why should anyone listen to anything else you post?


You're right.
Reagan did not take office in 1979.
What about the remaining claims?

"...the wealthiest 1 percent of Americans got 29 percent of the revenue accruing to wealth. Interest, dividends, rent, and capital gains. 

*"By 2004 they’d doubled that proportion to 59 percent of the returns to wealth."*


----------



## Dayton3

georgephillip said:


> You're right.
> Reagan did not take office in 1979.
> What about the remaining claims?
> 
> "...the wealthiest 1 percent of Americans got 29 percent of the revenue accruing to wealth. Interest, dividends, rent, and capital gains.
> 
> *"By 2004 they’d doubled that proportion to 59 percent of the returns to wealth."*



How do you know they didn't deserve it?


----------



## Mushroom

georgephillip said:


> What's your opinion of Thom Hartmann, the author of my link?



Simple, he is a biased blowhard that finds work, and is a conspiracy theory nutcase.

I have little trust or faith in anybody that writes extensively for a highly biased website.  Even more so when that website claims to be "neutral and editorially unbiased".  And when I saw the wide variety of his postings and they all basically say the same thing, I have no faith in him or the site he writes for.

And before you attack me as some kind of "far right" individual, I hold them in just as much contempt.  But it seems like that site and all those that follow it live in a giant echo chamber, and like it there.


----------



## Mushroom

georgephillip said:


> Reaganomics Sucked Wealth up, Did Not Trickle it Down
> 
> "*When Reagan took office in 1979*, the wealthiest 1 percent of Americans got 29 percent of the revenue accruing to wealth. Interest, dividends, rent, and capital gains.



Wow, and that alone shows me exactly how little I should take any of your references, now or in the future.



> that the failure of capitalism to deliver on either shared prosperity or ecological sustainability is an essential backdrop to stories about the political economy of our time.



Well, is interesting that they hate Capitalism, as much as they hate things like "facts".

You know, President Carter was the President for all of 1979.  He was also President of all of 1980.  He did not take office until 1981.

And the fact that the "Senior Editor" of that very website did not even question him on being off by two years, that shows how little they question anything, so long that it agrees with their beliefs.  Once again, you find a website that is nothing but a giant echo chamber, and only repeats things that they want to believe.  Who cares if it is horribly wrong, it is a message they like so that is good enough.

Holy hell, you are zero for two here for your "references".


----------



## georgephillip

Dayton3 said:


> How do you know they didn't deserve it?


One reason would be how the richest one percent used government to decrease their tax burden on real estate:

Reaganomics Sucked Wealth up, Did Not Trickle it Down

"Most people think of him (Reagan) in terms of lowering income taxes, especially on the higher brackets. 

"But one of the key things that people don’t recognize is what he (Reagan) did with the small print of the tax code, especially in the 1981 tax revision as it affected real estate. 

"He (Reagan) gave real estate double declining-balance, so that you could depreciate a building as if the building was wearing out, even as the property were gaining price, doubling, quadrupling, as if it were wearing out, and avoid paying any income tax at all."


----------



## georgephillip

Mushroom said:


> Simple, he is a biased blowhard that finds work, and is a conspiracy theory nutcase.
> 
> I have little trust or faith in anybody that writes extensively for a highly biased website.  Even more so when that website claims to be "neutral and editorially unbiased".  And when I saw the wide variety of his postings and they all basically say the same thing, I have no faith in him or the site he writes for.
> 
> And before you attack me as some kind of "far right" individual, I hold them in just as much contempt.  But it seems like that site and all those that follow it live in a giant echo chamber, and like it there.


Which "conspiracy theories" to you think Thom has advocated? 

He was raised in the mid-west as a Goldwater Republican, and he's owned successful small businesses along with working in talk radio for decades. 

I don't agree with all of his views, but that doesn't mean I reject all of them either.

For example:

Thom Hartmann - Wikipedia

"Hartmann is a vocal critic of the effects of neoliberal globalization on the U.S. economy, claiming that *economic policies enacted during and since the presidency of **Ronald Reagan* have led, in large part, to many American industrial enterprises' being acquired by multinational firms based in overseas countries, leading in many cases to manufacturing jobs'—once considered a major foundation of the U.S. economy—being relocated to countries in Asia and other areas where the costs of labor are lower than in the U.S. and the concurrent reversal of the United States' traditional role of a leading exporter of finished manufactured goods to that of a primary importer of finished manufactured goods (exemplified by massive trade deficits with countries such as China). 

"Hartmann argues that this phenomenon is leading to the erosion of the American middle class, *whose survival Hartmann deems critical to the survival of American democracy." *


----------



## georgephillip

Mushroom said:


> Wow, and that alone shows me exactly how little I should take any of your references, now or in the future.
> 
> 
> 
> Well, is interesting that they hate Capitalism, as much as they hate things like "facts".
> 
> You know, President Carter was the President for all of 1979.  He was also President of all of 1980.  He did not take office until 1981.
> 
> And the fact that the "Senior Editor" of that very website did not even question him on being off by two years, that shows how little they question anything, so long that it agrees with their beliefs.  Once again, you find a website that is nothing but a giant echo chamber, and only repeats things that they want to believe.  Who cares if it is horribly wrong, it is a message they like so that is good enough.
> 
> Holy hell, you are zero for two here for your "references".


So you reject every claim made in the link because of a typo which doesn't affect the overall argument.

Good to know.


----------



## Mushroom

georgephillip said:


> So you reject every claim made in the link because of a typo which doesn't affect the overall argument.



It is not a typo.  It was shoddy knowledge of the events, and the fact that the editor who interviewed him was just as ignorant.

And funny, how he claims that 1979 was when things were the best in the last 40+ years.  I guess the fact that we had double digit inflation, double digit interest rates, and double digit unemployment means nothing.  And once again, it shows that they are not speaking from actual facts, but saying whatever they want because it fits their beliefs.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

georgephillip said:


> So you reject every claim made in the link because of a typo which doesn't affect the overall argument.
> 
> Good to know.


dude again WHY do you bother with an obvious paid shill from langley who endorces the lies of the warren commission and believes in magic bullets?,only someone retarded STILL beliecves that shit.


----------



## Dayton3

LA RAM FAN said:


> dude again WHY do you bother with an obvious paid shill from langley who endorces the lies of the warren commission and believes in magic bullets?,only someone retarded STILL beliecves that shit.



What was wrong with the work of the Warren Commission?


----------



## georgephillip

Mushroom said:


> It is not a typo. It was shoddy knowledge of the events, and the fact that the editor who interviewed him was just as ignorant.


Reaganomics Sucked Wealth up, Did Not Trickle it Down

"When Reagan took office in 1979, the wealthiest 1 percent of Americans got 29 percent of the revenue accruing to wealth. Interest, dividends, rent, and capital gains. 

"By 2004 they’d doubled that proportion to 59 percent of the returns to wealth."

In 1979 when Reagan was not in the White House, the richest one percent of Americans got 29% of the revenue accruing to wealth, interest, dividends, rent, and capital gains.

In 2004 when Reagan was also not in the White House, the richest one percent took 59% of returns to wealth.

Unless you believe any of those numbers are incorrect or something drastic happened to the US economy between 1979 and 1981, the Reagan Revolution "trickle-down" lie  kick-started an economic decline for 90% of Americans.

"JAY: Okay, but the theory is it’s supposed to trickle down. So didn’t it?

"HUDSON: No. There was–it was sucked up. That’s the important thing. Instead of trickling down, there was a huge sucking up of wealth to the top. 

*"If it trickled down, the richest 1 percent wouldn’t have doubled their share of the returns to wealth. 

"If it had trickled down, real wages would have gone up. 

"Instead, we have the greatest inequality of any country in the Western world. *

"That’s not trickling down."


----------



## Billo_Really

But he sure did love his jelly beans!


----------



## georgephillip

Mushroom said:


> It is not a typo.  It was shoddy knowledge of the events, and the fact that the editor who interviewed him was just as ignorant.
> 
> And funny, how he claims that 1979 was when things were the best in the last 40+ years.





Mushroom said:


> Where does he say 1979 "was when thing were the best in the last 40 years"? He compares wealth inequality in 1979 to 2004.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

georgephillip said:


> If it's true finance capitalism has replaced the industrial capitalism that made the US the leading global economy for a century, the current levels of public and private debt don't provide much economic hope for 90% of Americans.
> 
> Reaganomics Sucked Wealth up, Did Not Trickle it Down
> 
> "When Reagan took office in 1979, the wealthiest 1 percent of Americans got 29 percent of the revenue accruing to wealth. Interest, dividends, rent, and capital gains.
> 
> "By 2004 they’d doubled that proportion to 59 percent of the returns to wealth.
> 
> "So the economic growth did not accrue to labor. Labor’s living standards and real wages have not increased since 1979.
> 
> "During all of Reagan and Bush and Clinton, their living standards didn’t go up.
> 
> "So the economic growth was all in the overhead of the financial sector. It was all rentier growth."
> 
> Imho, the US economy has never recovered from the 2008 looting for the vast majority of Americans. Now we've seen Covid produce another economic downturn the US dollar as we know it may not survive, and that would be a total bummer.


you took the shill from langley to school.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Ye the sheep in America continue  to put this sick fuck on a pedastal.


----------



## Dayton3

LA RAM FAN said:


> you took the shill from langley to school.


Do you have any evidence that Mushroom is paid by the CIA? 

Thought not.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

taking paid shills from langley dayton,kondor and mushroom eve MORE owning thier asses checkmating the losers.

*Watch Video ” CONSPIRACY OF SILENCE (BANNED DOCUMENTARY) THE CHILD SEX RING THAT REACHED BUSH REAGAN WHITE HOUSE* *Below:*









						CONSPIRACY OF SILENCE (BANNED DOCUMENTARY) THE CHILD SEX RING THAT REACHED BUSH REAGAN WHITEHOUSE
					

Obviously our Intelligent Agencies knew all along and covered everything up, and it never stopped, they're still covering up a PEDOPHILE RING and we still have SICK People ruling over our government, compromised, sick delusional people are in our government and will do anything to keep this from...




					blondiepieradio.com


----------



## Dayton3

LA RAM FAN said:


> taking paid shills from langley dayton,kondor and mushroom eve MORE owning thier asses checkmating the losers.


Either prove that claim or rescind it and admit you are lying.


----------



## Mushroom

Dayton3 said:


> Either prove that claim or rescind it and admit you are lying.



Dishonesty and nonsensical conspiracy theories are all he ever has to offer.  Oh, and trying to insult anybody that does not agree with him.

Is why I have not read anything they have posted in ages.

Case in point, that "newspaper" he posted.  Yes, it was a real article, from 1989.  And this may sound familiar, it was an allegation that high ranking Republicans were linked with Boys Town in Nebraska, and removing the kids as part of satanic ritual abuse, sexual slavery, and a bunch of other such nonsense.

That should sound familiar to anybody who lived through the "Satanic abuse" craze of the 1980's.  That was one of dozens of them that were spread around.  And after a lot of money and two Grand Jury investigations, all charges were determined to be a hoax and dismissed.






Anybody that knows of the McMartin Preschool Trial, the Oak Hill Trial, the Little Rascals Trial, the list just goes on and on.  And the very fact that he is vomiting up an article that is over 30 years old and not even stating that it was a hoax just shows how little truth and facts mean to him.

And the article I referenced above?  That was the County Grand Jury, a previous Federal Grand Jury had already dismissed it as a hoax.  But some local politicians in Nebraska insisted it was real and pushed the second Grand Jury, which returned with the exact same result.

Oh, and the person who made most of the allegations?  She spent almost 5 years in prison for perjury.  It is not all that hard to find out what happened, it was called the "Franklin Child Prostitution Ring".



> A recent Facebook post talks about a supposed scandal involving the abuse of hundreds of children in the 1980s as fact. But it’s been investigated and found baseless by multiple grand juries.
> 
> "Research eventually led to the Franklin scandal that broke in 1989 when hundreds of children were apparently flown around the US to be abused by high ranking ‘Establishment’ members," said a November 2021 Facebook post that continues to get traction on the social media platform.











						PolitiFact - Grand juries determined alleged sex trafficking ‘Franklin scandal’ in Omaha was a hoax
					

A recent Facebook post talks about a supposed scandal involving the abuse of hundreds of children in the 1980s as fact.




					www.politifact.com


----------



## San Souci

u2scram said:


> Greg Palast
> 
> "In 1987, I found myself stuck in a crappy little town in Nicaragua named Chaguitillo. The people were kind enough, though hungry, except for one surly young man. His wife had just died of tuberculosis.
> 
> People don't die of TB if they get some antibiotics. But Ronald Reagan, big-hearted guy that he was, had put a lock-down embargo on medicine to Nicaragua because he didn't like the government that the people there had elected.
> 
> Ronnie grinned and cracked jokes while the young woman's lungs filled up and she stopped breathing. Reagan flashed that B-movie grin while they buried the mother of three."


Tough shit. That is what they get for being Commies.


----------



## Tommy Tainant

u2scram said:


> Greg Palast
> 
> "In 1987, I found myself stuck in a crappy little town in Nicaragua named Chaguitillo. The people were kind enough, though hungry, except for one surly young man. His wife had just died of tuberculosis.
> 
> People don't die of TB if they get some antibiotics. But Ronald Reagan, big-hearted guy that he was, had put a lock-down embargo on medicine to Nicaragua because he didn't like the government that the people there had elected.
> 
> Ronnie grinned and cracked jokes while the young woman's lungs filled up and she stopped breathing. Reagan flashed that B-movie grin while they buried the mother of three."


*He was a fucking shit.*


----------



## Mushroom

San Souci said:


> Tough shit. That is what they get for being Commies.



I still remember that quote.  And thinking immediately "It's not like the US was the only source of TB medication.  What, could the USSR or some other 'Socialist' nation provide them the medicine?"

That shows the extremely flawed thinking of some people.  The US was hardly the only supplier of that medication.  So what if the US would not sell it to them, they were not the only supplier.  And in that era, the Soviet Union was one of the largest producers of the medication because they had been fighting the disease for decades.

That is the same kind of bone-headed thinking that claimed the US cutting off oil and steel sales to Japan caused them to attack.  Countries do not attack other countries because they stop selling to them.  That is only a bogus _casus belli_.  And anybody looking at it logically can see it is nonsensical.  TB medications were made in the USSR, China, France, Cuba, and almost a hundred other countries ranging from Libya and Syria to North Korea.  So my immediate question is why not a single one of them was able to provide these medications.

Of course, I do not believe the story at all, but it is interesting propaganda.


----------



## DudleySmith

Dayton3 said:


> Do you have any evidence that Mushroom is paid by the CIA?
> 
> Thought not.



He never posts any recipes, so I doubt he works for the Culinary Institute of America.


----------



## Michael1985

Pres. Reagan has been dead for many years now. Whatever bitterness some members here still have towards him either personally or for what he did as an elected leader, it's beyond time to let it go.


----------



## Soupnazi630

Tommy Tainant said:


> *He was a fucking shit.*


He was our last great president


----------



## Mushroom

Michael1985 said:


> Pres. Reagan has been dead for many years now. Whatever bitterness some members here still have towards him either personally or for what he did as an elected leader, it's beyond time to let it go.



There is some kind of sickness that many on the left just can't let anything go.

I am sure that if President Trump died of a heart attack tomorrow, they would still insist on having a Cadaver Synod.


----------



## Pete7469

Tommy Tainant said:


> *He was a fucking shit.*


----------



## DudleySmith

Michael1985 said:


> Pres. Reagan has been dead for many years now. Whatever bitterness some members here still have towards him either personally or for what he did as an elected leader, it's beyond time to let it go.



It's a History forum; facts about Reagan are always relevant, especially given the nonsense rightwing worshippers keep spouting about him as if he were soem great President. He dealt with terrorists, ran drugs, raised taxes on working people, and let corrupt business practices plunder the banks and economy and let industrial concentration and off-shoring  run wild. His 'Defense spending' was a joke, and his GOP successor killed off a lot of it.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Tommy Tainant said:


> *He was a fucking shit.*


 I sure hate having to agree with you the fact you hate America and are a commie but you told the truth so i have no choice but we all know the ONLY reason you said that is because the name REPUBLICAN is attached to it,if he had been a democrat you would NEVER have said that and if Trump was DEM as we all know you would LOVE him as well as we all know.


----------



## fncceo

u2scram said:


> People don't die of TB if they get some antibiotics.



Guess the Nicaraguans should have bought antibiotics instead of AK's.

Or made their own.

National priorities have consequences...


----------



## San Souci

Mushroom said:


> There is some kind of sickness that many on the left just can't let anything go.
> 
> I am sure that if President Trump died of a heart attack tomorrow, they would still insist on having a Cadaver Synod.


That is because Democrats suck. They want POWER. To know what kind of Power, see Orwells "1984"


----------



## Tommy Tainant

Soupnazi630 said:


> He was our last great president


*He was a nasty rractionary twat. He never met a dictator he didnt like.*


----------



## Flash

u2scram said:


> Greg Palast
> 
> "In 1987, I found myself stuck in a crappy little town in Nicaragua named Chaguitillo. The people were kind enough, though hungry, except for one surly young man. His wife had just died of tuberculosis.
> 
> People don't die of TB if they get some antibiotics. But Ronald Reagan, big-hearted guy that he was, had put a lock-down embargo on medicine to Nicaragua because he didn't like the government that the people there had elected.
> 
> Ronnie grinned and cracked jokes while the young woman's lungs filled up and she stopped breathing. Reagan flashed that B-movie grin while they buried the mother of three."


So Communism didn't provide the food and medicine that they needed?  That is a story we hear all over the world.


----------



## Dayton3

DudleySmith said:


> It's a History forum; facts about Reagan are always relevant, especially given the nonsense rightwing worshippers keep spouting about him as if he were soem great President. He dealt with terrorists, ran drugs, raised taxes on working people, and let corrupt business practices plunder the banks and economy and let industrial concentration and off-shoring  run wild. His 'Defense spending' was a joke, and his GOP successor killed off a lot of it.


Most of your claims are not remotely true.

Why do so many of you hate President Reagan?


----------



## Dayton3

u2scram said:


> Greg Palast
> 
> "In 1987, I found myself stuck in a crappy little town in Nicaragua named Chaguitillo. The people were kind enough, though hungry, except for one surly young man. His wife had just died of tuberculosis.
> 
> People don't die of TB if they get some antibiotics. But Ronald Reagan, big-hearted guy that he was, had put a lock-down embargo on medicine to Nicaragua because he didn't like the government that the people there had elected.
> 
> Ronnie grinned and cracked jokes while the young woman's lungs filled up and she stopped breathing. Reagan flashed that B-movie grin while they buried the mother of three."



The government of Nicaragua in 1978 was NOT ELECTED.    They shot their way into power.


----------



## Mushroom

Tommy Tainant said:


> *He was a nasty rractionary twat. He never met a dictator he didnt like.*



And exactly which ones were those?  And how was his relations different from that of Presidents before and after him?


----------



## miketx

u2scram said:


> Greg Palast
> 
> "In 1987, I found myself stuck in a crappy little town in Nicaragua named Chaguitillo. The people were kind enough, though hungry, except for one surly young man. His wife had just died of tuberculosis.
> 
> People don't die of TB if they get some antibiotics. But Ronald Reagan, big-hearted guy that he was, had put a lock-down embargo on medicine to Nicaragua because he didn't like the government that the people there had elected.
> 
> Ronnie grinned and cracked jokes while the young woman's lungs filled up and she stopped breathing. Reagan flashed that B-movie grin while they buried the mother of three."


Leftist lying traitor.


----------



## Soupnazi630

Tommy Tainant said:


> *He was a nasty rractionary twat. He never met a dictator he didnt like.*


Tell that to the Party Chairman of the USSR 

Opps never mind


----------

